# Anyone Partying This weekend?



## smoothmarine187

Just wondering what everyone was planning on doing tonight and tomorrow night..........


----------



## jwwb2000

I surely am planning on doing something this weekend.....


----------



## mv_princess

i have no plans....


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> i have no plans....




well then.........lets make some!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> well then.........lets make some!


 
like?


----------



## Katie

Classes started for me. I have homework to work on this weekend!


----------



## pingrr

There is a party in my pants and everyone is invited.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> like?



Well, tonight I'm going to Hooters in DC after work for a few hours.....then after that I will probably go to ABC's.  Come on down!  Saturday.....I think we are going everywhere..........ABC.......Catamarans........and Guido's...


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> There is a party in my pants and everyone is invited.


 I think I have found something different to do


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I think I have found something different to do



Don't tell me you have to wash your hair.


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, tonight I'm going to Hooters in DC after work for a few hours.....then after that I will probably go to ABC's.  Come on down!  Saturday.....I think we are going everywhere..........ABC.......Catamarans........and Guido's...


 Come on down? What is this a game show?


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> There is a party in my pants and everyone is invited.



What are you getting into tonight.?


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you have to wash your hair.


 No no I have to shave my legs, and that's an all day affair since they are so freakin long


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Come on down? What is this a game show?




lol.......ahhhhhhhhh I give up.......


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol.......ahhhhhhhhh I give up.......


 Well gee that didn't take long, neither did i expect it to.


----------



## aps45819

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I think I have found something different to do


 let's hope so


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No no I have to shave my legs, and that's an all day affair since they are so freakin long



I am kind of handy with a razor,    need any help?


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> What are you getting into tonight.?



I going bowling on the base around 6 or 7 then I am probably gona go to ABC or my house to drink.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I going bowling on the base around 6 or 7 then I am probably gona go to ABC or my house to drink.



Call me up!........I'm ready for action!


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I am kind of handy with a razor,    need any help?


 Sure, I could always use a little extra help


----------



## virgovictoria

pingrr said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you have to wash your hair.


I'm betting on washing the blood off of her cheeks from where she dulled her eye sockets out with a spoon after the visual...


----------



## Vince

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I'm betting on washing the blood off of her cheeks from where she dulled her eye sockets out with a spoon after the visual...


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Call me up!........I'm ready for action!




If you want to go bowling get Josh to drive you onto the base or I'll just hit you up when we leave the base.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> If you want to go bowling get Josh to drive you onto the base or I'll just hit you up when we leave the base.


Or the little pole smoker that didn't call me back last night could call me and I can drag his sorry ass on base


----------



## smoothmarine187

You know I love bowling........anychance I get to stick my fingers into tight holes........I'm there........how are you getting onto base?


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Or the little pole smoker that didn't call me back last night could call me and I can drag his sorry ass on base



I didn't call you back because I never did anything.......just passed out.......lets all go bowling!.......and then ABC afterwards.......


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I didn't call you back because I never did anything.......just passed out.......lets all go bowling!.......and then ABC afterwards.......


I did the same thing lol I should be off and out of here around 2ish


----------



## pingrr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Or the little pole smoker that didn't call me back last night could call me and I can drag his sorry ass on base



I went to a birthday dinner last night.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Who's birthday?


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You know I love bowling........anychance I get to stick my fingers into tight holes........I'm there........how are you getting onto base?



Ashleigh is going to drive me onto the base.


----------



## pingrr

Jeff's Birthday


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> Ashleigh is going to drive me onto the base.



I'm defintely down........I will give DeepSeamenDiver a call and see if he wants to go.....Squid are you down.....?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Jeff Bell?


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm defintely down........I will give DeepSeamenDiver a call and see if he wants to go.....Squid are you down.....?


Don't know if squids going but I'm def down to rockout with my #### out


----------



## smoothmarine187

wooooooo hoooooo now the party is defintely on.........


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm defintely down........I will give DeepSeamenDiver a call and see if he wants to go.....Squid are you down.....?


 I'm so glad you have such great friends.


----------



## pingrr

Chrissie's boyfriend Jeff.  I'm not sure what his last name is.


----------



## pingrr

If Pappy's going I'll be sure to bring some hookers.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> Chrissie's boyfriend Jeff.  I'm not sure what his last name is.



Nevermind, I don't know who that is.....I guess if it would have been jeff Bells party.......we would have been partying on the beach like rednecks......burning tires and destroying the environment.  Not to mention taking money from bums and steeling their beer.......lol.......good times


----------



## pappy

pingrr said:
			
		

> If Pappy's going I'll be sure to bring some hookers.


 SPANKS PINGRR!!! YOU ROCK


----------



## mike44md

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Just wondering what everyone was planning on doing tonight and tomorrow night..........



Red Knights Southern Maryland Chapter is having the Fall Harvest Biker Ball  at the VFW in Hughesville. 15.00/single-25.00/couple Starts at 8pm-1am. Buffet/open bar/DJ. All is welcome. For more information hit rkmcmd4.com


----------



## Jameo

pingrr said:
			
		

> Ashleigh is going to drive me onto the base.



Are you the bald headed dude that was at Montrey's lastnight sitting next to her?


----------



## smoothmarine187

uh...oh.......


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> Are you the bold headed dude that was at Montrey's lastnight sitting next to her?



 mmmm montrey's sounds REALLY REALLY good right now...


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm still craving Asahi's damnit........some asswhipe was supposed to treat us awhile back and never did........


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> There is a party in my pants and everyone is invited.


It's probably just crabs.


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> uh...oh.......


----------



## pingrr

Jameo said:
			
		

> Are you the bald headed dude that was at Montrey's lastnight sitting next to her?



Yep


----------



## pingrr

desertrat said:
			
		

> It's probably just crabs.



I just shaved my balls.  There isn't any place for the crabs to hide out.


----------



## mv_princess

Well, I'm no longer hungry, so there goes my need for lunch


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I just shaved my balls.  There isn't any place for the crabs to hide out.


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Are you the bald headed dude that was at Montrey's lastnight sitting next to her?



You went to Montrey's


----------



## TeaBag Express

I'm Rick James


----------



## pingrr

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You went to Montrey's



Yea I ate there last night


----------



## crazysquid

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> I'm Rick James BIATCH


fixed


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You went to Montrey's



No snotofsomeyoungmexican for me  I was forced to go and be social


----------



## TeaBag Express

It's on tonight TeaBags for Everyone.


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> mmmm montrey's sounds REALLY REALLY good right now...



What about our date ? You, Me and..... who's bringing the razor


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> What about our date ? You, Me and..... who's bringing the razor


 I'll bring the razor you pay for dinner


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I'll bring the razor you pay for dinner


Nothing like a clean shaving


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Nothing like a clean shaving


 It's always the best feeling


----------



## ServiceGuy

Outstanding! What time should I pick you up and where?


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> Outstanding! What time should I pick you up and where?


  at


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> It's always the best feeling


 The women at Rose's don't shave. They have mini jungles that me and Pingrr like to swing through


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> The women at Rose's don't shave. They have mini jungles that me and Pingrr like to swing through


 thats suprising


----------



## smoothmarine187

Pappy........just remember to shave your beard this time.........remember last time when we had a sworm of dung beatles chasing us.........lol


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> thats suprising


Nothig like flossing while your eating seafood


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> at



Will we be using the razor before or after dinner?


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> No snotofsomeyoungmexican for me  I was forced to go and be social





But that snotofsomeyoungmexican is


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> Will we be using the razor before or after dinner?


 Both


----------



## pappy

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> But that snotofsomeyoungmexican is


I prefer Cerro Grande


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> But that snotofsomeyoungmexican is



I've found the creamofsomeyounggreasymexican is mucho más sabroso


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> I've found the creamofsomeyounggreasymexican is mucho más sabroso



:snort:


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Both



Not during dinner?  Slacker


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Not during dinner?  Slacker


 Well I will have to eat at some point, I don't care what he does


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well I will have to eat at some point, *I don't care what he does*


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea I see how it is, dont call ol' Floyd for anything...


----------



## migtig

I was planning on kidnapping somebody, tying 'em up and taking advantage of 'em in wicked ways.


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

> I was planning on kidnapping somebody, tying 'em up and taking advantage of 'em in wicked ways.


 oh oh pick me! pick me!!


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> oh oh pick me! pick me!!


  You are it (in more ways than one).


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

> You are it (in more ways than one).


  woohoo!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> You are it (in more ways than one).



I better be included in this one!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I better be included in this one!



Yeah...sit in the corner and watch


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Yeah...sit in the corner and watch


  and NO touching!


----------



## chernmax

..............................


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> and NO touching!



can i touch myself


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> can i touch myself


 hhmm... no


----------



## smoothmarine187

What if I get you guys drunk first?.......then do I have a chance..........


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> What if I get you guys drunk first?.......then do I have a chance..........


 Maybe...but I wouldn't get your hopes up


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Maybe...but I wouldn't get your hopes up



I don't think his hopes is what he wants to come up!!!


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> I don't think his hopes is what he wants to come up!!!


 Well we can't controll if that get's up or not...


----------



## smoothmarine187

Don't worry.....it will stand up tall and salute you.........lol


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Don't worry.....it will stand up tall and salute you.........lol


 I have no doubt it. The problem will just be seeing it


----------



## migtig

chernmax said:
			
		

> I don't think his hopes is what he wants to come up!!!


 

Sorry guys, but those long legs of hers are mine.


----------



## crazysquid

migtig said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but those long legs of hers are mine.


That's not fair. We were teasing her first


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That's not fair. We were teasing her first


 yeah but she finishes  better


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah but she finishes  better


 

BTW, I have a pudding cup for lunch, which reminds me of you.


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

> BTW, I have a pudding cup for lunch, which reminds me of you.


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

>


I could treat you both like a melting ice cream cone on a hot summer day


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> I could treat you both like a melting ice cream cone on a hot summer day


 You think so huh?


----------



## migtig

pappy said:
			
		

> I could treat you both like a melting ice cream cone on a hot summer day


Next you'll be telling us you are a virgin like your boy SmoothMarine....


But that was a good line.


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You think so huh?


I know so


----------



## chernmax

migtig said:
			
		

> Next you'll be telling us you are a virgin like your boy SmoothMarine....
> 
> 
> But that was a good line.



Do virgins get a better chance???


----------



## migtig

chernmax said:
			
		

> Do virgins get a better chance???


No, they get no chance.  Only pity.


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> I know so


 Pretty cocky don't ya think?


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Pretty cocky don't ya think?


Have you seen it?  Without me?


----------



## chernmax

migtig said:
			
		

> No, they get no chance.  Only pity.



Well that's great because I'm no Virgin, most woman call me Sensai...


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Pretty cocky don't ya think?


Nah, just positive of my abilities


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

> Have you seen it?  Without me?


 I needed to search and after awhile I just gave up.


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I needed to search and after awhile I just gave up.


  That's priceless!


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> BTW, I have a pudding cup for lunch, which reminds me of you.




lol...thats kind of gross if she's referring to what I'm thinking of........thats just sick and wrong!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...thats kind of gross if she's referring to what I'm thinking of........thats just sick and wrong!


  we are going to wrestle in a tub full of puddin


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...thats kind of gross if she's referring to what I'm thinking of........thats just sick and wrong!



Suck it up Marine!!!


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> we are going to wrestle in a tub full of puddin



Date, Time, Location???


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Date, Time, Location???


   &


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Suck it up Marine!!!


    I would love to have her puddin cup


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> we are going to wrestle in a tub full of puddin



Now thats more like it!


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> &



411 411 411 411 411 411 411 411..........................


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> 411 411 411 411 411 411 411 411..........................


 I done told you now...


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> we are going to wrestle in a tub full of puddin


I know, and I bought a new bikini for you to wear...


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> we are going to wrestle in a tub full of puddin


I want to be the referee in the tub to make sure that you touch .........I mean lick............I mean play nice with eachother


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I done told you now...



OK but remember, I'm a good hard man who's easy to find!!!


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

> I know, and I bought a new bikini for you to wear...


 YAY!! Hopefully this one doesn't break and tear so easily..


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I want to be the referee in the tub to make sure that you touch .........I mean lick............I mean play nice with eachother


 We already have a referee


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah but she finishes  better



Ok, that's it our date is off


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> YAY!! Hopefully this one doesn't break and tear so easily..


  But of course...


----------



## smoothmarine187

There can be two of us.........


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> Ok, that's it our date is off


  but...


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'll be back in a few hours.........have fun..........


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> YAY!! Hopefully this one doesn't break and tear so easily..



I can bring a needle and thread...


----------



## migtig

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> Ok, that's it our date is off


I thought you were using the razor   Silly man to pass that opportunity up.


----------



## crazysquid

I'll hold it on her to make sure it doesn't fall off for proper fitment


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> but...



I didn't even get a kiss yet and you are all ready cheating on me


----------



## ServiceGuy

migtig said:
			
		

> I thought you were using the razor   Silly man to pass that opportunity up.



or does this mean I can shave both of you?


----------



## migtig

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I didn't even get a kiss yet and you are all ready cheating on me


I am not cheater...I am part of the package deal.


----------



## ServiceGuy

migtig said:
			
		

> I am not cheater...I am part of the package deal.




MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM package deal     
just one question? will I be in the middle???


----------



## chernmax

migtig said:
			
		

> I am not cheater...I am part of the package deal.



SWING, SWING, SWING!!!


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM package deal
> just one question? will I be in the middle???


 I guess every once in a while we can let you in on the middle. but only if you behave.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I guess every once in a while we can let you in on the middle. but only if you behave.



Allright, quit playing around and tell everyone what you and I are really doing this weekend......


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Allright, quit playing around and tell everyone what you and I are really doing this weekend......


 hush!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Ok.....it will be our secret....hopefully no one's see's us.....


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Ok.....it will be our secret....hopefully no one's see's us.....


 You just wont get  if they do.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You just wont get  if they do.



damnit.....alright I'll find a good spot......


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> damnit.....alright I'll find a good spot......


 You had better find the RIGHT spot, or you're fired


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You had better find the RIGHT spot, or you're fired




I always do!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I always do!


 Or so you think.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I guess we will find out tonight!.........


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I guess we will find out tonight!.........



Make us proud!!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol....I will be posting up all the detail first thing in the morning......pictures included.....


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol....I will be posting up all the detail first thing in the morning......pictures included.....



.................................


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol....I will be posting up all the detail first thing in the morning......pictures included.....


 I didn't know you were willing to embarrass yourself like that


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were willing to embarrass yourself like that



I knew your niceness wouldn't last long.........


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol....I will be posting up all the detail first thing in the morning......pictures included.....



What I meant to say was: <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/hit10.jpg">


----------



## smoothmarine187

chernmax said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was: <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/hit10.jpg">




ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I knew your niceness wouldn't last long.........


 I am proud of myself!


----------



## ServiceGuy

I am really starting to feel neglected here


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I am really starting to feel neglected here


 aaww


----------



## juggy4805

I don't really feel like reading through this whole thread so I'll just say what I'm going to do. Tonight somewhere on Great Mills, Its not like I have a choice. Saturday probably, cattamarans. The same old same old.


----------



## nitwhit3286

I am always partying at my place...it is definitely the spot to be.  That and the local wal-mart hahah!!!


----------



## juggy4805

So who partied last night?


----------



## jwwb2000

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> So who partied last night?



   

Oh yeah!!!  I need more nights like last night!!!!!!!


----------



## juggy4805

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!!  I need more nights like last night!!!!!!!




Where did you go?


----------



## jwwb2000

The Badfish

4 bands played over there last night and they were all


----------



## juggy4805

I went to cadillac. It was ok.


----------



## smoothmarine187

We partied over at Pingrr's house.........


----------



## RoseRed

Pixie and I went out last night.


----------



## smoothmarine187

ahhhhhhhh you dirty dogs.........


----------



## kwillia

I'm getting ready to go pick up K_Jo. We are heading to Skate Station...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to go pick up K_Jo. We are heading to Skate Station...



Enjoy your couples skate.  :discoball:


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Enjoy your couples skate.  :discoball:


I will as long as they don't play "Dancing Queen". She always insist the song is about her and we end up fighting...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> I will as long as they don't play "Dancing Queen". She always insist the song is about her and we end up fighting...



Hopefully they will play Wildfire for you.  I know how much it means to you.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hopefully they will play Wildfire for you.  I know how much it means to you.


Poor Wildfire... Now you know why I hate that dayum snow so much...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Poor Wildfire... Now you know why I hate that dayum snow so much...



I think you should request MmmBop or Marcarena.  Those songs always make you gushy and bubbly.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I think you should request MmmBop or Marcarena.  Those songs always make you gushy and bubbly.


You know it... K_Jo will have to sit out the Marcarena tho as she caused too many injuries last time when she insisted on doing it while skating backwards. :showoff:


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> You know it... K_Jo will have to sit out the Marcarena tho as she caused too many injuries last time when she insisted on doing it while skating backwards. :showoff:



Why does she insist on trying to get away with kind of behavior, just because she is pretty.  :attentionho:


----------



## otter

You're meam, Rose, mmmBop makes Kwillia weep.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why does she insist on trying to get away with kind of behavior, just because she is pretty.  :attentionho:


Actually, tho she is very pretty now, she was pretty homely as a child. Her mother used to make her walk backwards so as to present her best side first. It may stem from that.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> You're meam, Rose, mmmBop makes Kwillia weep.



Seasons in the Sun does that.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Seasons in the Sun does that.


Good by Papa it's hard to die... When all the birds are singing in the sky...

:chockingup:


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually, tho she is very pretty now, she was pretty homely as a child. Her mother used to make her walk backwards so as to present her best side first. It may stem from that.



That explains her wearing that silly bicycle helmet with the little mirrors on it.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You've got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together and
> Try them on to see
> I been lookin' around awhile
> You got something for me
> Oh, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> 
> 
> :chockingup:



Oh, brother.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, brother.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, brother.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



:curtsy:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>



You're so cute when you're bonking.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :curtsy:


----------



## unixpirate

RoseRed said:
			
		

>




Don't you three have phones?


Your tieing up the forums.   They are so busy you know.


----------



## juggy4805

Anybody going to Cattamahos tonight?


----------



## smoothmarine187

We are heading there in a few minutes to play some pool......but I don't know what we are doing after that......


----------



## RoseRed

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We are heading there in a few minutes to play some pool......but I don't know what we are doing after that......



You meaning, you and the mouse in your pocket?


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You meaning, you and the mouse in your pocket?


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:
			
		

>


:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You meaning, you and the snake in your pocket?



:fixed:


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :fixed:


BEYOTCH!!!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> BEYOTCH!!!



Takes one to know one.


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Takes one to know one.


Shameless Flirt!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Takes one to know one.


I    You!


----------



## jazz lady

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Shameless Flirt!



Ah, you know me so well.


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We partied over at Pingrr's house.........



You mean the Dojo???


----------



## vanbells

I think I am giving up drinking again.


----------



## dustin

vanbells said:
			
		

> I think I am giving up drinking again.


 designated driver?


----------



## smoothmarine187

wooooooooo hooooooooo tonight was a blast.........we started off at Catamarans......then we went to ABC...........then we went to Roses.......the girls there were hot as hell


----------



## vanbells

dustin said:
			
		

> designated driver?



Nope.  I just have a hard time sleeping at night after drinking.


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## chess

I have a picture too... i will be sending it to my email and uploading... haha


----------



## chess

*the hottiel...*

The Hottie at Roses.... FTW


----------



## greyhound

chess said:
			
		

> The Hottie at Roses.... FTW


----------



## jac

chess said:
			
		

> The Hottie at Roses.... FTW





Oh she was def. one of the hotties there last night...but the one with the rash that went all the way up her legs and on her ass was the absolute best!


----------



## chess

greyhound said:
			
		

>



I am sure they woulda had my ass if they saw me take the picture with my camera phone opps oh well


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> The Hottie at Roses.... FTW



<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/20.jpg">


----------



## Jameo

chernmax said:
			
		

> <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/20.jpg">


----------



## MJ

Oh my! You'd think if she's gonna do that,  she might schedule a trip to the gym a couple times a week.


----------



## morganj614

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> Oh my! You'd think if she's gonna do that,  she might schedule a trip to the gym a couple times a week.



And a trip to the strippers shoe store


----------



## chernmax

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And a trip to the strippers shoe store



LOL, woman...


----------



## MJ

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And a trip to the strippers shoe store


 
 She obviously doesn't know 6" heels make your legs look better than combat boots.


----------



## jac

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> She obviously doesn't know 6" heels make your legs look better than combat boots.




Oh trust me I was there and I can tell you that it is going to take alot more that 6" heels to make her legs look better...

Half of the suppose to be women there looked pregnant!


----------



## RoseRed

jac said:
			
		

> Oh trust me I was there and I can tell you that it is going to take alot more that 6" heels to make her legs look better...
> 
> Half of the suppose to be women there looked pregnant!



If they aren't women, then what are they supposed to be and how could they be pregnant?


----------



## mAlice

chernmax said:
			
		

> <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/20.jpg">



OMG!  That looks like Jack!


----------



## jac

RoseRed said:
			
		

> If they aren't women, then what are they supposed to be and how could they be pregnant?





Well they are women...but they dont look like women....thats all I was saying...it is just GROSS!


----------



## RoseRed

jac said:
			
		

> Well they are women...but they dont look like women....thats all I was saying...it is just GROSS!


Then why go there?


----------



## jac

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then why go there?




Oh well of course...because it is so much fun....especially when wasted...


----------



## RoseRed

jac said:
			
		

> Oh well of course...because it is so much fun....especially when wasted...



Everyone has their hobbies.


----------



## jac

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Everyone has their hobbies.




haha...dont be upset you missed a good time this weekend!


----------



## RoseRed

jac said:
			
		

> haha...dont be upset you missed a good time this weekend!


If you like fat chicks, turn on TLC...


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then why go there?



because we like to insult women that have no class and look classless....

it was funny watching smoothmarine toss a few bucks out to a dancer, and she made 4 bucks in 30 minutes.. haha i bet thats a good paying job....

also with smoothmarine falling down out of his chair doing a double take was funny


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> because we like to insult women that have no class and look classless....
> 
> it was funny watching smoothmarine toss a few bucks out to a dancer, and she made 4 bucks in 30 minutes.. haha i bet thats a good paying job....
> 
> also with smoothmarine falling down out of his chair doing a double take was funny



Did you point and laugh?


----------



## chess

jac said:
			
		

> haha...dont be upset you missed a good time this weekend!



If you ever feel that you dont look good or feel down about yourself I know i can always go into Roses and get the biggest self esteem booster that is out there !!!


----------



## jac

RoseRed said:
			
		

> If you like fat chicks, turn on TLC...




I never said I liked fat chicks....last night was a good laugh...


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Did you point and laugh?



Last time I was there I got on staged and danced behind the girl and made everyone laugh there asses off.. I decided not to do it tonight since it seemed like there were alot more people....

did I laugh yes i did and she saw and she said something and i told her that she was gross...

jac she was sitting next to me and so was smoothmarine and deepsemendiver and we were laughing and     

the best part is there pool table is the biggest piece of #### ever


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> The Hottie at Roses.... FTW


----------



## juggy4805

chess said:
			
		

> The Hottie at Roses.... FTW





Thick women are hot!


----------



## jac

chess said:
			
		

> Last time I was there I got on staged and danced behind the girl and made everyone laugh there asses off.. I decided not to do it tonight since it seemed like there were alot more people....
> 
> did I laugh yes i did and she saw and she said something and i told her that she was gross...
> 
> jac she was sitting next to me and so was smoothmarine and deepsemendiver and we were laughing and
> 
> the best part is there pool table is the biggest piece of #### ever




haha...perfect summary of last night!  tons of fun


----------



## chess

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Thick women are hot!



I think if you saw her face then you would understand where I was coming from... Or the one that had rashes all over her legs and ass... it was pretty freaking gross !!!

Never said Thick women werent attractive.....


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>



exact same thing I did...


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> Last time I was there I got on staged and danced behind the girl and made everyone laugh there asses off.. I decided not to do it *tonight * since it seemed like there were alot more people....
> 
> did I laugh yes i did and she saw and she said something and i told her that she was gross...
> 
> jac she was sitting next to me and so was smoothmarine and deepsemendiver and we were laughing and
> 
> the best part is there pool table is the biggest piece of #### ever



Tonight?


----------



## juggy4805

chess said:
			
		

> I think if you saw her face then you would understand where I was coming from... Or the one that had rashes all over her legs and ass... it was pretty freaking gross !!!
> 
> Never said Thick women werent attractive.....




The rash thing is true?! OMG, you can't be serious!


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> exact same thing I did...



At least the entertainment of the cracked out chic being absolutely stupid on Friday was enjoyable to watch......Well, we really were waiting for her to knock herself out 

I just don't see how your viewings were enjoyable or even funny....I woulda lost whatever in my stomach.  The strippers in Tijuana looked better than her.


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Did you point and laugh?



To my green karma giver... ya got me pegged.


----------



## jwwb2000

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> At least the entertainment of the cracked out chic being absolutely stupid on Friday was enjoyable to watch......Well, we really were waiting for her to knock herself out
> 
> I just don't see how your viewings were enjoyable or even funny....I woulda lost whatever in my stomach.  The strippers in Tijuana looked better than her.



And to my green karma giver......you really don't have a clue.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> At least the entertainment of the cracked out chic being absolutely stupid on Friday was enjoyable to watch......Well, we really were waiting for her to knock herself out
> 
> I just don't see how your viewings were enjoyable or even funny....I woulda lost whatever in my stomach.  The strippers in Tijuana looked better than her.



alcohol helps... trust me.... yeah it was pretty funny.... but at the same time, i would never embarass myself if I looked like that and got on stage...

the lady that runs it looks like a midget troll


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> To my green karma giver... ya got me pegged.




geesh i thought i was being nice.... ill stop giving it out


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> OMG!  That looks like Jack!



Hi sweetie...


----------



## vanbells

I think I just puked in my mouth.


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> geesh i thought i was being nice.... ill stop giving it out



I am far from being a fat ugly heifer.


----------



## chernmax

vanbells said:
			
		

> I think I just puked in my mouth.



Work through the pain...


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am far from being a fat ugly heifer.




I never said that LMFAO


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> I never said that LMFAO



Just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## mv_princess

vanbells said:
			
		

> I think I just puked in my mouth.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

>




Two words... Will H##*

hahahahaha


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> Two words... Will H##*
> 
> hahahahaha


 gezz, that was funny


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> gezz, that was funny



I found it quite comical when that someone told me about it... haha you had the nerve to text your friend you use to live with about him  how sweet of a person are you


----------



## Dougstermd

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am far from being a fat ugly heifer.


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> I found it quite comical when that someone told me about it... haha you had the nerve to text your friend you use to live with about him  how sweet of a person are you


 Are you jealous that it wasn't you?


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Are you jealous that it wasn't you?



Baahahha far from it... trust me  I learn new stuff everyday... makes me scared of people on here....


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> Baahahha far from it... trust me  I learn new stuff everyday... makes me scared of people on here....


 Then why are you still here?


----------



## chess

Dougstermd said:
			
		

>



but then agian i wouldnt know due to never seeing her picture before


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Then why are you still here?



because I like to read the forums  and laugh at other peoples expense....


----------



## RoseRed

Dougstermd said:
			
		

>


TY.


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> because I like to read the forums  and laugh at other peoples expense....


 Well then I suppose you came to the right place.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well then I suppose you came to the right place.



well of course you should know that


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> well of course you should know that


 Oh I should?


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh I should?




yes you should


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> and laugh at other peoples expense....



so I've heard


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> so I've heard



haha do tell


----------



## smoothmarine187

I think we need to have an official somd meeting at Roses place!  I know everyone loves that place as much as I do!  Chess..........why didn't you get a picture of that hottie with rash.  She was all drunk and talking #### about southern maryland.......she was all mad because you didn't make any tips....lol.....You missed the exciting part though.....that big girl got on stage (the one that was there the last time, that put my face into her nasty jugs)  Josh gave her a dollar and she french kissed him....ahahahaah...that #### was funny.  I think we need to go back one last time on wednesday before Josh leaves!  The worst part is...........the girl that you took the picture of.....was the hottest one there!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Damn dude.  I'm a sailor and I don't think I'd go to a place like that.  And I've been in some dives.


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol...yeah it doesn't really get to much worse than that place.  I was impressed that they actually had more than 2 dancers there though.  I don't care what anyone says........Tijuana strip clubs are way worse..........they are all tranny's.....


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...yeah it doesn't really get to much worse than that place.  I was impressed that they actually had more than 2 dancers there though.  I don't care what anyone says........Tijuana strip clubs are way worse..........they are all tranny's.....



The tranny's are normally on the second floor at the strip joint on Revolution Street....well at least that was the case when I went in there.  But it has been a few years since I have been there so things might have changed a bit.


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol....I never stayed long enough to find out.........we went in and some girl with a manly voice asked me for a cigarette.........after that we took off and went back to the A-Club........man I miss that place.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol....I never stayed long enough to find out.........we went in and some girl with a manly voice asked me for a cigarette.........after that we took off and went back to the A-Club........man I miss that place.



A-Club......now that brings back some memories! 

A few of us grew tired of TJ and started making Rosarita our hang out, especially Papa's and Beer.  If there was a line, anyone with me didn't have to wait and got to go right on in


----------



## smoothmarine187

yeah we went there a couple of times.  The last time we went to TJ, we paid for some low budget ass hotel room....it was like 20 bucks.....but right before we went to bed we bought like 4 hot dogs each from a street vendor........I never felt so bad as I did that next morning.....I can only imagine what those nasty dogs were made of.......lol.....


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah we went there a couple of times.  The last time we went to TJ, we paid for some low budget ass hotel room....it was like 20 bucks.....but right before we went to bed we bought like 4 hot dogs each from a street vendor........I never felt so bad as I did that next morning.....I can only imagine what those nasty dogs were made of.......lol.....



Those hot dogs were damn good when drunk and needing a snack.  The ones wrapped in bacon   I'm not sure if my stomach could handle them these days but when I was going down to TJ and Rosarita, I could eat and drink whatever I ordered and not get Motazuma's revenge.  Guess I built up a tolerance to the horrible water


----------



## Bustem' Down

I'll remember all this.  I'm going to San Diego soon.


----------



## jwwb2000

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I'll remember all this.  I'm going to San Diego soon.



In that case.....be sure to visit the Chicago Club in TJ.....


----------



## Bustem' Down

I friend drgged me to Choo Choo's once.  I don't know why I still call him a friend.  I made him pay me my cover back.


----------



## mv_princess

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I friend drgged me to Choo Choo's once.  I don't know why I still call him a friend.  I made him pay me my cover back.


 You know you liked ChooChoo's


----------



## juggy4805

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I friend drgged me to Choo Choo's once.  I don't know why I still call him a friend.  I made him pay me my cover back.




I've attended that club once. I have to admit when there is no alcohol, you really see what the girls look like.


----------



## chernmax

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I've attended that club once. I have to admit when there is no alcohol, you really see what the girls look like.



LOL or candle light...


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You know you liked ChooChoo's



only if you danced there...


if the place doesnt sell beer why even go there ? such as choo choo's i havent been there in over a year, and have only been twice, id rather waste $$ and goto b-more to actually see a decent looking girl dance, instead of some run down dump such as choo choo's.....


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> only if you danced there...
> 
> 
> if the place doesnt sell beer why even go there ? such as choo choo's i havent been there in over a year, and have only been twice, id rather waste $$ and goto b-more to actually see a decent looking girl dance, instead of some run down dump such as choo choo's.....


 This is a true statement. I enjoy the clubs up there over choochoo's but if you are already drunk, and don't want to go very far it is an o.k. choice. Not the best, but can get you by


----------



## smoothmarine187

D.C has the best strip clubs...........you can even view the times and pitures of the dancers online!  I think we will have to make a road trip pretty soon!  Lets get a bunch of people.....rent a limo.......and roll deep!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> D.C has the best strip clubs...........you can even view the times and pitures of the dancers online!  I think we will have to make a road trip pretty soon!  Lets get a bunch of people.....rent a limo.......and roll deep!


 sounds like fun.


----------



## smoothmarine187

You won't go.........you can't even make a phone call!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You won't go.........you can't even make a phone call!


 I did call. And only got a voicemail....so either the phone was off, or dead


----------



## smoothmarine187

you lie.........why didn't you leave a message.?  I had my phone on me all weekend!


----------



## rack'm

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> you lie.........why didn't you leave a message.?  I had my phone on me all weekend!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> you lie.........why didn't you leave a message.?  I had my phone on me all weekend!


 I did leave a message.


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol....then pm me with the number you dialed, because I definetely didn't get a message!


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> D.C has the best strip clubs...........you can even view the times and pitures of the dancers online!  I think we will have to make a road trip pretty soon!  Lets get a bunch of people.....rent a limo.......and roll deep!



Are you out of your mind.  Your not allowed to get lap dances in DC.  Whats the point of goijgn to the strip club if you can;t get a couple tugs from the dancers.


----------



## rack'm

*Going to a strip club is .......*

....... like a dog chasing a car he doesn't intend to drive.


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> ....... like a dog chasing a car he doesn't intend to drive.


 Since you seem really upset you can go too!!


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Since you seem really upset you can go too!!




Not a chance.........


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> Not a chance.........


 see, now you are just being grumpy. you didn't come see me saturday either.


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> see, now you are just being grumpy. you didn't come see me saturday either.




Realistic 


It was the first Saturday my daughter didn't have a basketball Tourney, I had things to catch up on.

I'll be there this Saturday......come hell or high water.


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> Realistic
> 
> 
> It was the first Saturday my daughter didn't have a basketball Tourney, I had things to catch up on.
> 
> I'll be there this Saturday......come hell or high water.


 Alright...you have a book ready?


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Alright...you have a book ready?




Oh yea....I guess I need to put that together.......


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> Oh yea....I guess I need to put that together.......


 just bring it all in, We can put it together there. There have been a TON of people coming in asking for certain things, so your stuff should sell rather quickly.


----------



## smoothmarine187

What are you selling?


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> What are you selling?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Is anyone planning on doing anything wednesday night?  and whatever happened with the deadhorse concert?  was it good?


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> just bring it all in, We can put it together there. There have been a TON of people coming in asking for certain things, so your stuff should sell rather quickly.




PM me what they are looking for please.......


----------



## migtig

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Is anyone planning on doing anything wednesday night?


Wow...people make plans that far in advance?


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Is anyone planning on doing anything wednesday night?  and whatever happened with the deadhorse concert?  was it good?



There is a concert at a place in Annapolis with no cover charge.  One band I know is kick ass that is playing but you have to like to


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> Wow...people make plans that far in advance?




lol....its only two more days!


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:
			
		

> Wow...people make plans that far in advance?



I have plans for Thursday, Friday, and Saturday of this week.  Just have to see about a sitter for Saturday nite....


----------



## smoothmarine187

hmmmm I guess we will be at Roses again.......lol........MV Princess and Pixie....you guys are coming with us this time!


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> There is a concert at a place in Annapolis with no cover charge.  One band I know is kick ass that is playing but you have to like to


Hmmmm... My bro and sis want me to meet them in Annapolis on Wednesday to see one of my favorite bands play... But this band isn't  as much as it is


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... My bro and sis want me to meet them in Annapolis on Wednesday to see one of my favorite bands play... But this band isn't  as much as it is



Unless the name of the band is Anamide or Bob....not the same place


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hmmmm I guess we will be at Roses again.......lol........MV Princess and Pixie....you guys are coming with us this time!



I'm not talking to you until you clean out your PM box.


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hmmmm I guess we will be at Roses again.......lol........MV Princess and Pixie....you guys are coming with us this time!


 I'll go if Pixie goes..


----------



## smoothmarine187

####........doing it now...sorry.......stupid PM box doesn't hold very much


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not talking to you until you clean out your PM box.


  sorry pixie that was my fault


----------



## HollowSoul

HOTEL CHARLES ON THE 25TH!!!!!!
BE THERE......or be somewhere else


----------



## mv_princess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> HOTEL CHARLES ON THE 25TH!!!!!!
> BE THERE......or be somewhere else


 And where is "somewhere else" located


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I'll go if Pixie goes..



Pixie....you better find a babysitter........I want no excuses!   like the one I got earliar about someone calling me and leaving me a message.......and no I do not have Verizon.....I have Nextel!


----------



## HollowSoul

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And where is "somewhere else" located


my pants


----------



## mv_princess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> my pants


 Oh you tried that move last time...


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And where is "somewhere else" located



The Green Door to see two bands play...Hydra Fx and Anamide :shrug:


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> The Green Door to see two bands play...Hydra Fx and Ananmide :shrug:


 well now...I do love Hydra FX, and it is right down the street from my house!


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> well now...I do love Hydra FX, and it is right down the street from my house!



And not too terribly far from my place either.......


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Pixie....you better find a babysitter........I want no excuses!   like the one I got earliar about someone calling me and leaving me a message.......and no I do not have Verizon.....I have Nextel!



Friday night?  MV, you up?  Jwwb?


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Friday night?  MV, you up?  Jwwb?


 I game friday


----------



## jwwb2000

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Friday night?  MV, you up?  Jwwb?



What is the plan for Friday?


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> What is the plan for Friday?



We are all going to Roses...........


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We are all going to Roses...........


 I don't think I'm game for that


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> What is the plan for Friday?



I don't have one yet!  That's what I'm trying to hash out.      We're not going to Rose's!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We are all going to Roses...........



Only if Pixie dances and makes lots of money.....


----------



## jwwb2000

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't have one yet!  That's what I'm trying to hash out.      We're not going to Rose's!



For me to be included...you know there has to be dudes in makeup


----------



## smoothmarine187

She would be rich after dancing at that place..........


----------



## migtig

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Friday night?  MV, you up?  Jwwb?


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We are all going to Roses...........



I can't wait.  I will be wearing spandex pants with no underware this time.  I want to get the most out of my lap dances.


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:
			
		

>



Really or are you just toying with my emotions?


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I can't wait.  I will be wearing spandex pants with no underware this time.  I want to get the most out of my lap dances.



Alright.........it sounds like friday is going to be a blast!


----------



## migtig

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Really or are you just toying with my emotions?


No, really.  I'll even brush my hair.


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:
			
		

> No, really.  I'll even brush my hair.



Ok, it's a date.  And if you brush your hair, I'll brush my teeth!


----------



## migtig

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok, it's a date.  And if you brush your hair, I'll brush my teeth!


Awesome.


----------



## juggy4805

Post where everyone is going so I can come.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Hopefully they will make up their minds!   Wherever we start out at(I vote for ABC),  I'm sure I'll be able to persuade everyone to go to Roses!


----------



## nachomama

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> HOTEL CHARLES ON THE 25TH!!!!!!
> BE THERE......or be somewhere else



Crushing Day & Hydra FX at on Wednesday!  I'm there!!! 

Is that your band on Saturday?


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> ,  I'm sure I'll be able to persuade everyone to go to Roses!



I'm pretty sure you won't be able to persuade everyone


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok, it's a date.  And if you brush your hair, I'll brush my teeth!


 so if you are brushing your teeth, and she is brushing her hair.. Does this mean I have to wear undies?


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> so if you are brushing your teeth, and she is brushing her hair.. Does this mean I have to wear undies?




No way....you are supposed to not wear them!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> No way....you are supposed to not wear them!


 Oh alright...


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> so if you are brushing your teeth, and she is brushing her hair.. Does this mean I have to wear undies?



:shrug:  I won't be.  But then again, that's nothing new.


----------



## smoothmarine187

alright, now lets just figure out what we are going to do........you know what I want to do .....lol..........now lets hear what you guys want to do....


----------



## HollowSoul

well fine.if yall wanna go to the green door so be it...
I on the other hand plan on being onstage at the hotel saturday so


----------



## nachomama

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> well fine.if yall wanna go to the green door so be it...
> I on the other hand plan on being onstage at the hotel saturday so



I plan on being there Wednesday and Saturday!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> well fine.if yall wanna go to the green door so be it...
> I on the other hand plan on being onstage at the hotel saturday so



You guys don't wear makeup :shrug:


----------



## HollowSoul

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You guys don't wear makeup :shrug:


obviously you didn't see the haloween show


----------



## HollowSoul

nachomama said:
			
		

> I plan on being there Wednesday and Saturday!!!


i'll buy you a beer


----------



## mv_princess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> obviously you didn't see the haloween show


 Maybe she did, and just doesn't like you in make-up


----------



## jwwb2000

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> obviously you didn't see the haloween show



That was Halloween....anamide wears makeup and it doesn't have to be a special day


----------



## LordStanley

I'll be at the door wednesday.  We go every year the night before thanksgiving....


----------



## daydreamer

Anyone going to Bubby Knott's farm this year to see the lights?


----------



## daydreamer

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Anyone going to Bubby Knott's farm this year to see the lights?


He turns them on this Sat but his open house is Dec. 2nd.


----------



## jwwb2000

daydreamer said:
			
		

> He turns them on this Sat but his open house is Dec. 2nd.



Do you happen to know the time for the open house?


----------



## smoothmarine187

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I'll be at the door wednesday.  We go every year the night before thanksgiving....




Hmmm it sounds like lots of people are going there..........I guess I wll have to go and check it out for a little while.


----------



## mv_princess

I saw that jameo!!


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> well fine.if yall wanna go to the green door so be it...
> I on the other hand plan on being onstage at the hotel saturday so



I'll be there to see my girlfriend


----------



## jwwb2000

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I'll be at the door wednesday.  We go every year the night before thanksgiving....



Who is playing there on Wednesday?


----------



## daydreamer

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know the time for the open house?


I want to say it is 6pm but I will know more tomorrow. 

We did something good for him this year. I can't wait to see what people think about it.


----------



## Jameo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I saw that jameo!!



don't mine me. I'm taking some good drugs today


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> don't mine me. I'm taking some good drugs today


 Can you please share with the rest of the class? Or just me, I am kind of greedy


----------



## smoothmarine187

nachomama said:
			
		

> Crushing Day & Hydra FX at on Wednesday!  I'm there!!!



There you go..........


----------



## jwwb2000

daydreamer said:
			
		

> I want to say it is 6pm but I will know more tomorrow.
> 
> We did something good for him this year. I can't wait to see what people think about it.





PLMK about the time 

TIA.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> There you go..........



That is Hotel Charles for Wed......


----------



## smoothmarine187

oh crap.........ok nevermind then..........


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Where & when is Crushing Day playing?  Hotel Charles on Wednesday?  I want to go!!! :


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you won't be able to persuade everyone




After a few drinks I will be able to!


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Where & when is Crushing Day playing?  Hotel Charles on Wednesday?  I want to go!!! :



Hotel Charles on Wed and Hydra FX will be playing in the small room on the same night.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Where & when is Crushing Day playing?  Hotel Charles on Wednesday?  I want to go!!! :


You already used ur weekend pass this past weekend.


----------



## LordStanley

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Who is playing there on Wednesday?




I dont think anyone is playing.  We go just for tradition.  Usually hit The Door and ABC the Same night.


----------



## mv_princess

daydreamer said:
			
		

> You already used ur weekend pass this past weekend.


 What if someone steals her? Then can she go?


----------



## jwwb2000

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I dont think anyone is playing.  We go just for tradition.  Usually hit The Door and ABC the Same night.


----------



## daydreamer

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What if someone steals her? Then can she go?


Depends on if that person comes home with her later.


----------



## smoothmarine187

http://www.greendoortavern.com/introduction.html

Its good to see they keep their website up to date with the latest information.......I clicked on the Bands section to see whas playing...and it had dates in July....lol


----------



## mv_princess

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Depends on if that person comes home with her later.


 Well I wouldn't let her go home with a stranger.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What if someone steals her? Then can she go?



Hey......your already taken that night!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hey......your already taken that night!



 The more the merrier right?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> You already used ur weekend pass this past weekend.


You said I could have another free weekend if I let your girlfriend stay with you last weekend.   Liar.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> The more the merrier right?



Thats a good point


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Thats a good point


 See you have to think about these things!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> http://www.greendoortavern.com/introduction.html
> 
> Its good to see they keep their website up to date with the latest information.......I clicked on the Bands section to see whas playing...and it had dates in July....lol



This is why I rely on myspace for the updates on local shows from the bands......


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You said I could have another free weekend if I let your girlfriend stay with you last weekend.   Liar.


Sorry.


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> This is why I rely on myspace for the updates on local shows from the bands......



You have the local bands as friends and then they send you invites?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Sorry.


See if I wake you up at 4 am tonight.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You have the local bands as friends and then they send you invites?



Yuppers and most of them do send invites out.  If not, all you have to do is check their schedules.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> See if I wake you up at 4 am tonight.


If its not at 4am then it will be a 5:30


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> See if I wake you up at 4 am tomorrow.




:fixed:


----------



## LordStanley

So have we found out if anyone is playing the door this wed?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> :fixed:


I like tonight better; much closer than tomorrow.


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> http://www.myspace.com/anamide



They are playing the door on Saturday.

anamide will be in Annapolis on Wednesday.....


----------



## LordStanley

They arent there till the 25th


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> They are playing the door on Saturday.
> 
> anamide will be in Annapolis on Wednesday.....



I'm going back to bed now, I'm all


----------



## smoothmarine187

I like how on their myspace site it says  NOV 25   TheGreenDoor     Bum#### Maryland....lol


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> I'm going back to bed now, I'm all


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I like how on their myspace site it says  NOV 25   TheGreenDoor     Bum#### Maryland....lol



They are a mess.


----------



## crazysquid

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> They are a mess.


The green door is a good bar though grated it's out in BFE and a little old lol But drinks are cheap. The only thing that pissed me off about that place was a guy that I knocked out for disrespecting the military by wearing a full dress uniform top with ripped up shorts and a hat that said #### the baby killing military


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> The green door is a good bar though grated it's out in BFE and a little old lol But drinks are cheap. The only thing that pissed me off about that place was a guy that I knocked out for disrespecting the military by wearing a full dress uniform top with ripped up shorts and a hat that said #### the baby killing military




lol....yeah, I could see why you knocked his punk ass out.


----------



## juggy4805

So........Spill it.......


----------



## Jameo

9 at


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> 9 at


  see you there!!


----------



## Jameo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> see you there!!



 Not if I see you first.


----------



## Nickel

mv_princess said:
			
		

> see you there!!


 Have fun!


----------



## juggy4805

Can a brotha get a PM or something? :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Can a brotha get a PM or something? :shrug:



check your karma


----------



## juggy4805

Jameo said:
			
		

> check your karma


----------



## LexiGirl75




----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

>



I know where Pixie and crew are...


----------



## LexiGirl75

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I know where Pixie and crew are...



 Christmas in Leonardtown?


----------



## LexiGirl75

I just realized I should change my avatar


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Christmas in Leonardtown?


Nope.


----------



## Nickel

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I know where Pixie and crew are...


 Me too.


----------



## LexiGirl75

*Guess #2 out of 3*



			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> Nope.



Cheeseburger in Paradise?


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Cheeseburger in Paradise?


Nope.  Ask Nickel...


----------



## LexiGirl75

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Nope.  Ask Nickel...



Ok. 



			
				Nickel said:
			
		

> Me too.



Nickel? May I please take 3 steps forward?   


(and know where Pixie and her crew are? TIA)


----------



## chess

they r near where jameo lives at....


----------



## mv_princess

Ooooo I made it home safe!! hahaha I told you it wasn't that much to drink...


----------



## Jameo




----------



## Dougstermd

Jameo said:
			
		

>




I just got home gota be in leonardville @ 8:00. tanks 4 da invite


----------



## C-Murda

I rolled up to the Neptunes thinking it was going to have rap music playin.  I ran out of that place quick


----------



## Jameo

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I rolled up to the Neptunes thinking it was going to have rap music playin.  I ran out of that place quick



Shoulda rolled over to Badfish with us then  Much better music!


----------



## chess

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I rolled up to the Neptunes thinking it was going to have rap music playin.  I ran out of that place quick



its usually headbanger music.... not my type of thang


----------



## mAlice

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I rolled up to the Neptunes thinking it was going to have rap music playin.  I ran out of that place quick




Why?


----------



## C-Murda

Where you at Neptunes?


----------



## chess

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> I just got home gota be in leonardville @ 8:00. tanks 4 da invite



sounds like you were sober !! haha


----------



## C-Murda

chess said:
			
		

> its usually headbanger music.... not my type of thang



When I went up in there, there were some old hippies up there playing some wack old rock


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> its usually headbanger music.... not my type of thang



They had a Great Train Robber playing lastnight, pretty good classic rock back.  Some us rolled over to the Badfish to check out an awesome band,  Anamide


----------



## chess

geeesh yall just roll out so fast.. cant say hi to no one.... good thing i wasnt there... i woulda had some enemies.. especiall c-murder with his wack rap


----------



## chess

C-Murda said:
			
		

> When I went up in there, there were some old hippies up there playing some wack old rock



i like some rock.... mofo i missed a SOMD hang out... damn... im just so heart broken


----------



## mainman

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Where you at Neptunes?


Under the bridge...


----------



## CableChick




----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> geeesh yall just roll out so fast.. cant say hi to no one.... good thing i wasnt there... i woulda had some enemies.. especiall c-murder with his wack rap



we stuck around until 10:30ish.  Poor Jwwb just couldn't take any more of that type music.  I had to get her ass over to see some dude's in makeup


----------



## chess

Jameo said:
			
		

> we stuck around until 10:30ish.  Poor Jwwb just couldn't take any more of that type music.  I had to get her ass over to see some dude's in makeup




your cuz (Buckets) went with us to roses the other night... him and his girl.. they were impressed hahaha


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> your cuz (Buckets) went with us to roses the other night... him and his girl.. they were impressed hahaha



Eeewwww!  Ya'll really need to find a better hang out!


----------



## mv_princess

No hang over this morning...(*I told you I didn't drink that much*) But I didn't sleep well...and now I have to go to work! 

It was great seeing you guys last night! I had a blast


----------



## C-Murda

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No hang over this morning...(*I told you I didn't drink that much*) But I didn't sleep well...and now I have to go to work!
> 
> It was great seeing you guys last night! I had a blast



I was looking for you girl, but I didn't see you


----------



## Jameo

*Tonight...*

BELOW THE SURFACE  10:00pm HOTEL CHARLES  Be there or else


----------



## mv_princess

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I was looking for you girl, but I didn't see you


 If you were really looking you would have found me...


----------



## chess

Jameo said:
			
		

> Eeewwww!  Ya'll really need to find a better hang out!



All we need to do is get you to dance there and it will be a partial upgrade


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> If you were really looking you would have found me...



well i found you... i was peeping tom in your bedroom


----------



## Lugnut

Jameo said:
			
		

> BELOW THE SURFACE  10:00pm HOTEL CHARLES  Be there or else




Hey Jameo, I've never been to Hotel Charles, where's it located?


----------



## RoseRed

Hughsville, turn left at the light and there you are


----------



## Lugnut

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hughsville, turn left at the light and there you are




Well THAT doesn't sound too hard.  

Thanks


----------



## RoseRed

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Well THAT doesn't sound too hard.
> 
> Thanks



YW.


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> well i found you... i was peeping tom in your bedroom


 did you see me fall? i promise I wasn't drunk


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> did you see me fall? i promise I wasn't drunk



you were just bending over for my amateur shot... ill post it later


----------



## chess

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Hey Jameo, I've never been to Hotel Charles, where's it located?



I heard it is pretty decent... to far of a drive for me to drink and drive... aint happening !!!


----------



## Lugnut

chess said:
			
		

> I heard it is pretty decent... to far of a drive for me to drink and drive... aint happening !!!



So you only drink and drive locally huh? Good philosphy!  

I'm DD tonight. Won't be drinking, just oggling women.


----------



## chess

Lugnut said:
			
		

> So you only drink and drive locally huh? Good philosphy!
> 
> I'm DD tonight. Won't be drinking, just oggling women.



haha.nah i dont drink and drive regardless.... if its close i can count on close friends to hook it up... ever since my buddies mom got killed 3-4 years ago by a drunk driver at 7:30 i have really taken that kinda #### serious....

I have done it once, I wasnt blasted but i was tipsy and never again but again that was when i was 21 haha


----------



## C-Murda

I don't mind getting my swerve on after pounding a few King Cobras, but when I get crunk, you know I can't be driving then.


----------



## Lugnut

The band is coming on at 10:00, what kind of crowd does the place draw? Plenty of parking?

Should we try to get there at 8,9, midnight?


----------



## Jameo

Lugnut said:
			
		

> So you only drink and drive locally huh? Good philosphy!
> 
> I'm DD tonight. Won't be drinking, just oggling women.



U rolling up there? Cool!  See ya there!


----------



## Jameo

Lugnut said:
			
		

> The band is coming on at 10:00, what kind of crowd does the place draw? Plenty of parking?
> 
> Should we try to get there at 8,9, midnight?



Decent mixed crowd.  There is parking in the back and across the street.  Gettin  there around 10ish would be fine


----------



## Lugnut

Jameo said:
			
		

> U rolling up there? Cool!  See ya there!



Yup! I'm getting cabin fever!


----------



## chess

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I don't mind getting my swerve on after pounding a few King Cobras, but when I get crunk, you know I can't be driving then.



i prefer crooked eye... holla back


----------



## smoothmarine187

I like to slam some crooked eye every now and then, that stuff is good for getting the party started.


----------



## Lugnut

Below The Surface was great! Wide range of songs, lead singer was on top of every one of them, sound guy was cool.  

We stayed til midnight listening to the music, ogling women, and having fun. Even got a number on the way *OUT!*. 

After that we went to a friends place for some eats before heading home.

Had a good time, thanks for posting the info Jameo!


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> we stuck around until 10:30ish.  Poor Jwwb just couldn't take any more of that type music.  I had to get her ass over to see some dude's in makeup



That music was pure torture to me over at Neptune's.  I was much better once going over da bridge   :insertsmiliejumpinaroundhere:


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That music was pure torture to me over at Neptune's.  I was much better once going over da bridge   :insertsmiliejumpinaroundhere:



I should have left with you!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I should have left with you!



You shoulda.  I wasn't drinking so I woulda drove drunk people home.


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You shoulda.  I wasn't drinking so I woulda drove drunk people home.




you weren't drinking......awwww nevermind then........lol.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> you weren't drinking......awwww nevermind then........lol.



I was drinking water at Neptune's then plain coca cola over at Badfish.

Oh and next time, don't look at my  when you talk to me


----------



## Ghetto Smurf

I think next time we need to sit closer to the speakers though, couldnt quite make out the lyrics..


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I should have left with you!


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

>



I tried to get you to roll out with us also but....ya know.


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I tried to get you to roll out with us also but....ya know.


 yes yes I know. I had a great time though....You guys should take me out more often...


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

>



you cant even pick up the phone and call


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I was drinking water at Neptune's then plain coca cola over at Badfish.
> 
> Oh and next time, don't look at my  when you talk to me



how could i not look.....lol.....you were flaunting them,  i only looked once or twice


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> you cant even pick up the phone and call


 when was i suppose to call? i didn't go out last night...


----------



## Jameo

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Below The Surface was great! Wide range of songs, lead singer was on top of every one of them, sound guy was cool.
> 
> We stayed til midnight listening to the music, ogling women, and having fun. Even got a number on the way *OUT!*.
> 
> After that we went to a friends place for some eats before heading home.
> 
> Had a good time, thanks for posting the info Jameo!



After I ran into ya'll & went to the bar, I tired to find ya'll again and couldn't.  Good to see again. Glad ya'll enjoyed the band


----------



## chess

Lug: IT wasnt bad huh 

So you were the DD 

I wish i could say the same thing last night i was out til 430


----------



## Lugnut

chess said:
			
		

> Lug: IT wasnt bad huh
> 
> So you were the DD
> 
> I wish i could say the same thing last night i was out til 430




Yeah had a great time.  

4:30 eh?  You didn't by chance drive a little blue eyed blonde girl with a motor mouth home last night did ya? A friend of mine went out last night and the poor guy she was with was too polite to kick her jibber jabbering butt out of the truck so he could go home and get some sleep!!

She told me her story this morning through the haze of a hangover. Was that you she was with?!?!  

Jameo, sorry bout that. We got up and went socializing. I ran into some people I knew and then we decided to hit the road. Didn't get a chance to stop and say bye.


----------



## chess

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Yeah had a great time.
> 
> 4:30 eh?  You didn't by chance drive a little blue eyed blonde girl with a motor mouth home last night did ya? A friend of mine went out last night and the poor guy she was with was too polite to kick her jibber jabbering butt out of the truck so he could go home and get some sleep!!
> 
> She told me her story this morning through the haze of a hangover. Was that you she was with?!?!
> 
> Jameo, sorry bout that. We got up and went socializing. I ran into some people I knew and then we decided to hit the road. Didn't get a chance to stop and say bye.



Nah i was in Morgantown last night... uggh that sucked  I am glad i drove home....


----------



## chess

i swear if people give red at least say your name thats so freaking lame


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> how could i not look.....lol.....you were flaunting them,  i only looked once or twice






It's all good.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> It's all good.




what did i miss ?? can i see ?


----------



## chess

dont got all night...


----------



## smoothmarine187

You missed it sucka......here shirt was way down!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You missed it sucka......here shirt was way down!


darn... another wasted weekend in morgantown... sorry bastards haha


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You missed it sucka......here shirt was way down!



It wasn't that low


----------



## C-Murda

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> It wasn't that low



Dont lie girl, I seened you when you rolled outta there, they was falling out your shirt.


----------



## smoothmarine187

There is going to be some serious partying this weekend.........someone is turning 21 and someone is turning 30........Saturday is going to be crazy!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> There is going to be some serious partying this weekend.........someone is turning 21 and someone is turning 30........Saturday is going to be crazy!



Saturday must be "THE" day to have everything happen.....So many places to go and not enough time to do them...


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Saturday must be "THE" day to have everything happen.....So many places to go and not enough time to do them...


----------



## juggy4805

So who's going to The Green Door Thursday for pint night.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> There is going to be some serious partying this weekend.........someone is turning 21 and someone is turning 30........Saturday is going to be crazy!



yeah and i have to go out of town... what a BLOWER.... ugggh


----------



## chess

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> So who's going to The Green Door Thursday for pint night.



Uggh one of my all time favorite nights... too bad after seeing a few people get dui's... its hard to drive from green door to california after you have been loaded......


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That music was pure torture to me over at Neptune's.  I was much better once going over da bridge   :insertsmiliejumpinaroundhere:


You are so tall...I :heart: you.


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:
			
		

> You are so tall...I :heart: you.



Awww...I would give ya a few inches in height if I could.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Awww...I would give ya a few inches in height if I could.



how tall ? i am a midget im only 5'1


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Awww...I would give ya a few inches in height if I could.


Nah, then when I danced with mv_princess she wouldn't have pressed my face in between her boobies.  But next time I go out I wanna be with both of you that way I can hide my ugly arse behind ya'll and be a miggy sammich.


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> You are so tall...I :heart: you.



Your definetely way more than cute......I would say hot!....and I enjoyed the dancing you did with MV!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Your definetely way more than cute......I would say hot!....and I enjoyed the dancing you did with MV!



to bad i wasnt there to see this pure entertainment.... damn football season tickets


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

> Nah, then when I danced with mv_princess she wouldn't have pressed my face in between her boobies.  But next time I go out I wanna be with both of you that way I can hide my ugly arse behind ya'll and be a miggy sammich.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

>



whoa im jealous haha


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

>


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

Will this public display of butt kissing be stoping anytime soon?


----------



## chess

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Will this public display of butt kissing be stoping anytime soon?



probably not... smooth and I love every second of it


----------



## smoothmarine187

It will never stop........it will only grow stronger!


----------



## jwwb2000

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Will this public display of butt kissing be stoping anytime soon?



   

Since you feel left out


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Since you feel left out


If that's what you choose to believe.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> If that's what you choose to believe.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

>



use your tongue wisely !!


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

chess said:
			
		

> use your tongue wisely !!


Why don't you hold your breath while we wait for him to do it.


----------



## OG Vato Loco

Horale holmes, whos drinking this weekend


----------



## migtig

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Will this public display of butt kissing be stoping anytime soon?


I saw you sitting at the bar, but I thought you didn't want the attention brought to yourself...otherwise I would have told you I think you are a hottie too.


----------



## chess

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Why don't you hold your breath while we wait for him to do it.



you may like it


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

migtig said:
			
		

> I saw you sitting at the bar, but I thought you didn't want the attention brought to yourself...otherwise I would have told you I think you are a hottie too.


I bring attention where ever I go.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

chess said:
			
		

> you may like it


You're right, I might like it.  


We're still talking about you holding your breath, right?


----------



## mainman

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> You're right, I might like it.
> 
> 
> We're still talking about you holding your breath, right?


----------



## migtig

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> I bring attention where ever I go.


True enough you had a rather large circle of men trying to get closer to you...


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

mainman said:
			
		

>


Hey studmuffin.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

migtig said:
			
		

> True enough you had a rather large circle of men trying to get closer to you...


Boy toys.


----------



## chess

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> You're right, I might like it.
> 
> 
> We're still talking about you holding your breath, right?



no talking about getting kinky with your fruitcakes...


----------



## chess

migtig said:
			
		

> True enough you had a rather large circle of men trying to get closer to you...



i wanna see you dance with MV.... haha  and then you will have men circling you....


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

chess said:
			
		

> no talking about getting kinky with your fruitcakes...


That has been done about a million times.  Please try and be more original.


----------



## migtig

chess said:
			
		

> i wanna see you dance with MV.... haha  and then you will have men circling you....


I've already danced with MV and no men circled us.  However, I had a great time.  She's the bestest lap dancer sitter ever.


----------



## mainman

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Hey studmuffin.


Don't mail my fruitcake this year, I want to come and pick it up personally....


----------



## chess

migtig said:
			
		

> I've already danced with MV and no men circled us.  However, I had a great time.  She's the bestest lap dancer sitter ever.



well it was because I wasnt there...  things would have changed


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> I've already danced with MV and no men circled us.  However, I had a great time.  She's the bestest lap dancer sitter ever.



hahah...we were to busy staring to even move........lol


----------



## chess

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> That has been done about a million times.  Please try and be more original.



i dont mean the fruitcakes you mean... i love old wrinkly things  its fun


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

mainman said:
			
		

> Don't mail my fruitcake this year, I want to come and pick it up personally....


 I'm not even going to bother making the crap this year, you just show up like I made it though


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hahah...we were to busy staring to even move........lol


That's the way to get a woman.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

chess said:
			
		

> i dont mean the fruitcakes you mean... i love old wrinkly things  its fun


You know Aps?


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hahah...we were to busy staring to even move........lol



you were probably to drunk to know what was going on...


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

chess said:
			
		

> you were probably to drunk to know what was going on...


So what you are really saying is that he probably wouldn't even have been able to get it up  So it was best that he just sat there like a retard.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> So what you are really saying is that he probably wouldn't even have been able to get it up  So it was best that he just sat there like a retard.



Fool please, I don't ever get whiskey dick.......the more I drink....the harder and longer it gets! and I"m not talking about my nose either!


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Fool please, I don't ever get whiskey dick.......the more I drink....the harder and longer it gets! and I"m not talking about my nose either!


 Whatever you need to tell yourself


----------



## smoothmarine187

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Whatever you need to tell yourself



Just be happy that you will never have the chance to find out...I would scramble your brains with it...and then make a porteguese breakfast


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Just be happy that you will never have the chance to find out...I would scramble your brains with it...and then make a porteguese breakfast




I think i just threw up...


----------



## migtig

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Just be happy that you will never have the chance to find out...I would scramble your brains with it...and then make a porteguese breakfast


I had to look it up....  I wish I hadn't....miggy feels ill...


----------



## chess

migtig said:
			
		

> I had to look it up....  I wish I hadn't....miggy feels ill...



yes no joke... haha urbandictionary.com is your favorite friend and site ! 

 miggy want me to make you feel better


----------



## smoothmarine187

well, I least I didn't say I wanted to "wash the dog".....lol.........


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> well, I least I didn't say I wanted to "wash the dog".....lol.........



well its okay... someone gave me a blumpkin this weekend...


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> well its okay... someone gave me a blumpkin this weekend...



Hmmm is that a pumpkin that Pingrr has already had his way with?


----------



## migtig

I'm not reading this tread anymore....:sicktostomach:


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hmmm is that a pumpkin that Pingrr has already had his way with?



not quite... some female gave me one.... hahaha


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hmmm is that a pumpkin that Pingrr has already had his way with?



Should make the seeds go down easier...


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

chess said:
			
		

> I think i just threw up...


Did you throw up a little for me too?  I'll let you go back to breathing if you did


----------



## mv_princess

It is rather interesting where this went when I left....


and miggy baby, i will dance with you anytime and anyplace!!


----------



## pingrr

Is anyone up for a Chilli Dog


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'll pass, but I heard the Princess loves those........


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'll pass, but I heard the Princess loves those........


what princess? I don't do chill dogs....ew


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> what princess? I don't do chill dogs....ew


She doesnt like chili dogs but I know she likes Malibu and pineapple!!


----------



## pingrr

Well if she doesn't do Chilli Dogs.  Maybe she will be up for the Flying cammel


----------



## smoothmarine187

thakidistight said:
			
		

> She doesnt like chili dogs but I know she likes Malibu and pineapple!!




No doubt about that........damn alcoholic.


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> No doubt about that........damn alcoholic.


 I told you I wasn't drinking


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I told you I wasn't drinking


 That plan worked out well!


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> Well if she doesn't do Chilli Dogs.  Maybe she will be up for the Flying cammel



So which flying camel is this........the one where you prop yourself up while your still in her, or banging her head against the head board........lol


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> That plan worked out well!


 But I wasn't drunk...feeling very little pain..but not drunk


----------



## chess

i just woke up like a damn bum walking up and down lex park by a&e hotel


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> It is rather interesting where this went when I left....
> 
> 
> and miggy baby, i will dance with you anytime and anyplace!!



but not for me...


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> But I wasn't drunk...feeling very little pain..but not drunk


 Ya I know.


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> but not for me...


 miggy gets first dibs...


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> miggy gets first dibs...


That was fun to watch!


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> miggy gets first dibs...



As long as I can watch again........


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> That was fun to watch!


 It was fun on my end too, she liked it too


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> It was fun on my end too, she liked it too


----------



## mv_princess

migtig said:
			
		

>


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

>



I've got a new friend........I've got a new friend........Woooo Hooooo.....lol


----------



## migtig

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I've got a new friend........I've got a new friend........Woooo Hooooo.....lol


Only cause you talked to me.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> miggy gets first dibs...



thats not what you said last night


----------



## migtig

chess said:
			
		

> thats not what you said last night


oh please, did you really think you'd get to jump in line in front of me?!    Silly man.  But if you are really nice, maybe she'll let you watch.


----------



## chess

migtig said:
			
		

> oh please, did you really think you'd get to jump in line in front of me?!    Silly man.  But if you are really nice, maybe she'll let you watch.



why dont you ask her   she   me


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> why dont you ask her   she   me


 No mig is ahead of you...sorry


----------



## smoothmarine187

Your lucky I've already been there........otherwise I would be upset.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No mig is ahead of you...sorry



i see how it is... then....


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> i see how it is... then....


 Its a true story. i just wanted you know, she comes first...boys come second


----------



## migtig

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No mig is ahead of you...sorry





 to Chess!


----------



## chess

migtig said:
			
		

> to Chess!



lans his revenge:


----------



## thakidistight

chess said:
			
		

> geeesh yall just roll out so fast.. cant say hi to no one.... good thing i wasnt there... i woulda had some enemies.. especiall c-murder with his wack rap



 Apparently I had enemies and didnt even know it, I guess people take things a little to seriously here, damn e-thugs...


----------



## chess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Apparently I had enemies and didnt even know it, I guess people take things a little to seriously here, damn e-thugs...



word ? i wasnt there i was out of town and will be again this weekend


----------



## thakidistight

chess said:
			
		

> word ? i wasnt there i was out of town and will be again this weekend


:shrug: Whoda thunk it? They couldnt even say anything to me personally though which I find funny.


----------



## chess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> :shrug: Whoda thunk it? They couldnt even say anything to me personally though which I find funny.



i would have  but im a smart ass and can stand up for what i say  but it wasnt me :-D because i wasnt there... booya


----------



## thakidistight

chess said:
			
		

> i would have  but im a smart ass and can stand up for what i say  but it wasnt me :-D because i wasnt there... booya


Oh no, I know who it was


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> :shrug: Whoda thunk it? They couldnt even say anything to me personally though which I find funny.


 And you weren't going to say anything either...end of story


----------



## rack'm

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Apparently I had enemies and didnt even know it, I guess people take things a little to seriously here, damn e-thugs...




  Ain't that the truth.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And you weren't going to say anything either...end of story



ouch....


----------



## HollowSoul

what did i miss


----------



## chess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> what did i miss



drama whats new


----------



## HollowSoul

chess said:
			
		

> drama whats new


ahhh..i can afford to miss that


----------



## chess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> ahhh..i can afford to miss that




same here :-D


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And you weren't going to say anything either...end of story


I wasnt the one who had the problem:shrug:


----------



## JabbaJawz

Ya'll donks are just bantering back and forth and I can't keep up.  Is anything going on this weekend or what?  I missed out on the fun last weekend.


----------



## chess

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Ya'll donks are just bantering back and forth and I can't keep up.  Is anything going on this weekend or what?  I missed out on the fun last weekend.



ill be out of town... but with the holidays coming up... im sure there will be plenty of parties... weee


----------



## Azzy

I wanna go out on December 1st but I gotta figure out where I'm goin.


----------



## RoseRed

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Ya'll donks are just bantering back and forth and I can't keep up.  Is anything going on this weekend or what?  I missed out on the fun last weekend.



That's because you were in Town Friday night and walked right past me and snubbed me.


----------



## smoothmarine187

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Ya'll donks are just bantering back and forth and I can't keep up.  Is anything going on this weekend or what?  I missed out on the fun last weekend.



Saturday is going to be fun.........you should get your friend away from her bodyguard and bring her out!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Saturday is going to be fun.........you should get your friend away from her bodyguard and bring her out!



you just have to know how to get her away :shrug:


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> you just have to know how to get her away :shrug:



That would be to much like work.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> That would be to much like work.





Jabba doesn't need to work to get her girl away...


----------



## smoothmarine187

After seeing that dude, and knowing she would be with a clown like that........he can have her. He was guarding her #### with his life........I was like WTF.....lol


----------



## JabbaJawz

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Saturday is going to be fun.........you should get your friend away from her bodyguard and bring her out!




You are my kind of man and we are soooooooo on the same page!!  I don't dig that bodyguard either.  It's much more fun when he isn't around. 

ILYpixieMI


----------



## Nickel

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You are my kind of man and we are soooooooo on the same page!!  I don't dig that bodyguard either.  It's much more fun when he isn't around.
> 
> ILYpixieMI


 But he's so cute.


----------



## mv_princess

Nickel said:
			
		

> But he's so cute.


 When are you coming back??


----------



## smoothmarine187

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You are my kind of man and we are soooooooo on the same page!!  I don't dig that bodyguard either.  It's much more fun when he isn't around.
> 
> ILYpixieMI



Good.....then tell her to kick him to the curb!


----------



## Nickel

mv_princess said:
			
		

> When are you coming back??


 No clue. D and I have to sit down with a calendar, we have to plan trips to MD and Delaware in December.


----------



## mv_princess

Nickel said:
			
		

> No clue. D and I have to sit down with a calendar, we have to plan trips to MD and Delaware in December.


 Just make sure it's not the second weekend, I wont be here.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Nickel said:
			
		

> But he's so cute.



I do not agree, but she and I have differing tastes in dudes - well, for the most part anyway!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Saturday is going to be fun.........you should get your friend away from her bodyguard and bring her out!



haha bodyguards fun times... ill be out of town again... blah


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> haha bodyguards fun times... ill be out of town again... blah



Man....you suck


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Man....you suck



as you know i only lick  but yeah... wait til 12/31/06  bash big time


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> as you know i only lick  but yeah... wait til 12/31/06  bash big time



yeah....its going to be on!  I can't wait!.......we should start collecting now for keg money.........Just be happy that other keg ran out that night.....lol


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah....its going to be on!  I can't wait!.......we should start collecting now for keg money.........Just be happy that other keg ran out that night.....lol




No bear for me I will be drinking Everclear.


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> No bear for me I will be drinking Everclear.



You should make some everclear jello shooters  Id have a few of those!


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> No bear for me I will be drinking Everclear.



haha my ass... and big mix is hot !!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah....its going to be on!  I can't wait!.......we should start collecting now for keg money.........Just be happy that other keg ran out that night.....lol



murphy musta been sober to know what the F was going on hahahaha


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> No bear for me I will be drinking Everclear.



No bear???  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/0358.jpg">


----------



## chess

cher: you have to member pingrr rides the short bus !!


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> cher: you have to member pingrr rides the short bus !!



LOL, Wasn't he the one wearing the helmet licking the window???


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'll make jello shots out of that delicious moonshine that I have.........mmmmmm......mmmmmmmmmmm  #####.


----------



## Nickel

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I do not agree, but she and I have differing tastes in dudes - well, for the most part anyway!


  I found him to be adorable and very nice, albeit very territorial.  I'd think that would get old _real_ quick.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Nickel said:
			
		

> very territorial.  I'd think that would get old _real_ quick.



Thats an understatement!


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> cher: you have to member pingrr rides the short bus !!



hey don't nock the short bus until you have riden it.  It is more fun than you think.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Nickel said:
			
		

> I found him to be adorable and very nice, albeit very territorial.  I'd think that would get old _real_ quick.



He hasn't tried that with me yet.  I let that MF'er know who's boss.   I think he hates me for it…


----------



## jwwb2000

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> He hasn't tried that with me yet.  I let that MF'er know who's boss.   I think he hates me for it…



You are competition and he doesn't like that.


----------



## mv_princess

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> He hasn't tried that with me yet.  I let that MF'er know who's boss.   I think he hates me for it…


 my kinda woman!!


----------



## Jameo

Anything going on tonight?


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Anything going on tonight?



I know what I will be doing.......Sleeping


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I know what I will be doing.......Sleeping



I can just picture you now..........you just picked yourself off of the floor of the tour bus and you have pop rocks and some other sticky substances all over your face.......ahahaahahhha


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I can just picture you now..........you just picked yourself off of the floor of the tour bus and you have pop rocks and some other sticky substances all over your face.......ahahaahahhha


 eeww


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> eeww




ahahaahah I'm sure its true.......were you doing some more serious Xmas decorating last night....?


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> ahahaahah I'm sure its true.......were you doing some more serious Xmas decorating last night....?


 For a while. I quit though. I crashed early though, so I finally feel better today!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I can just picture you now..........you just picked yourself off of the floor of the tour bus and you have pop rocks and some other sticky substances all over your face.......ahahaahahhha





1.  I didn't go on a tour bus, I got to go somewhere else

2.  No pop rocks were consumed in my persence

3.  I work up with nothing on my face since I woke up in my own bed


----------



## Jameo

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I can just picture you now..........you just picked yourself off of the floor of the tour bus and you have pop rocks and some other sticky substances all over your face.......ahahaahahhha



Sorry W, but


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

>


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> 1.  I didn't go on a tour bus, I got to go somewhere else
> 
> 2.  No pop rocks were consumed in my persence
> 
> 3.  I work up with nothing on my face since I woke up in my own bed



Do you have any good pictures for us?


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Do you have any good pictures for us?



Right now I only have the one from my phone that was taken shortly after we got up there.

It is me with the lead singer of 18V....


----------



## smoothmarine187

wait a minute.......is that a bra strap I see?  damn you........


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> wait a minute.......is that a bra strap I see?  damn you........



Bra or no bra....would not have made a difference in the events yesterday.  They were talked to more than I was


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Unfortunatly I'm not going to be partying.  I am in training for the lumberjack competition.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chainsaw Slayer said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly I'm not going to be partying.  I am in training for the lumberjack competition.



I've got lots of firewood that you can come over and get hot on!


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I've got lots of firewood that you can come over and get hot on!




I can only cut whole trees when I'm in training.  I'm in the contest for fastest cut.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> For a while. I quit though. I crashed early though, so I finally feel better today!



holidays are over rated... just like most females on here hahahahahaha


----------



## chess

I got a better one.... I found out I have jury duty from the 12th of Dec until the 12th of Jan... talk about a freaking BLOWER... god dangit... i thought i would be drunk for the whole month... guess thats not happening...

or else i could show up drunk to court for jury duty, i wonder what would happen...


----------



## chess

Chainsaw Slayer said:
			
		

> I can only cut whole trees when I'm in training.  I'm in the contest for fastest cut.




i need some trees cut can you do that for me ??


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> holidays are over rated... just like most females on here hahahahahaha



LOL, luckily you're capable of a quick get away...


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> LOL, luckily you're capable of a quick get away...




heheh good one 

I was always curious whose car that was that sat out there, just made the connection today LOL !!


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> I got a better one.... I found out I have jury duty from the 12th of Dec until the 12th of Jan... talk about a freaking BLOWER... god dangit... i thought i would be drunk for the whole month... guess thats not happening...
> 
> or else i could show up drunk to court for jury duty, i wonder what would happen...



When you go in for Jury duty the first day tell them you are a racist.  They will excuse you from duty.


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> holidays are over rated... just like most females on here hahahahahaha


 So that means you're gay then?


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

chess said:
			
		

> i need some trees cut can you do that for me ??



How about I come over and cut your head off.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chainsaw Slayer said:
			
		

> How about I come over and cut your head off.



Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## CMC122

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So that means you're gay then?


OR he has a small pecker.


----------



## nachomama

CMC122 said:
			
		

> OR he has a small pecker.


----------



## mv_princess

CMC122 said:
			
		

> OR he has a small pecker.


 I bet that's it.


----------



## CMC122

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I bet that's it.


Maybe he should PM a picture of it to a few girls just so we can be sure that that is really it.


----------



## pingrr

I'm just curious but what does having a small pecker have to do with the holidays.


----------



## HollowSoul

I may go out saturday....but i have no idea where, does anyone know of anything thats going on :shrug:


----------



## CableChick

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> I may go out saturday....but i have no idea where, does anyone know of anything thats going on :shrug:


 

I"m going to a play in PA.  We leave tomorrow morning @ 7:15am.  We have a 15 passenger van hauling all our loud asses up there.  We'll hit the outlets on the way back and I hope to be all snug in my bed by 10pm.


----------



## smoothmarine187

We are going to be getting crazy in ABC on Saturday night!


----------



## smoothmarine187

CableChick said:
			
		

> I"m going to a play in PA.  We leave tomorrow morning @ 7:15am.  We have a 15 passenger van hauling all our loud asses up there.  We'll hit the outlets on the way back and I hope to be all snug in my bed by 10pm.




ahhhhhhhhhhh that sounds like my worst nightmare.......


----------



## mv_princess

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Maybe he should PM a picture of it to a few girls just so we can be sure that that is really it.


 Yeah, but I would hate to laugh and be mean, so he can just send it to you..I will trust your judgement


----------



## CableChick

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhh that sounds like my worst nightmare.......


 

I'll let you know if it's mine too!


----------



## smoothmarine187

CableChick said:
			
		

> I'll let you know if it's mine too!



just take some of those little bottles of alcohol with you that you can hide in your purse........


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I would hate to laugh and be mean, so he can just send it to you..I will trust your judgement




damnit go start your own thread to talk about Chess's tiny member.....this is about partying.......lol........you need to sneak out saturday night!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> damnit go start your own thread to talk about Chess's tiny member.....this is about partying.......lol........you need to sneak out saturday night!


 You've seen Chess's tiny member then? interesting.

I will have to get back to you about saturday


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You've seen Chess's tiny member then? interesting.
> 
> I will have to get back to you about saturday



Whoa, I have never seen it.........thats all you!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Whoa, I have never seen it.........thats all you!


  I think not. But I will make sure I take my magnifing glasses with me to find it.


----------



## C-Murda

CableChick said:
			
		

> I"m going to a play in PA.  We leave tomorrow morning @ 7:15am.  We have a 15 passenger van hauling all our loud asses up there.  We'll hit the outlets on the way back and I hope to be all snug in my bed by 10pm.



Holla at yo boy C-Murda, I loves to shop and watch plays, Ya heard me!


----------



## CrashTest

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You've seen Chess's tiny member then? interesting.
> 
> I will have to get back to you about saturday



Chess is hung like a penguin.


----------



## mv_princess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Chess is hung like a penguin.


  

And you know this how?


----------



## CrashTest

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And you know this how?



He dances part-time at Rose's


----------



## mv_princess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> He dances part-time at Rose's


 Do you tip him well?


----------



## HollowSoul

:shrug: so is anyone gonna answer my Q or am i solo-ing it?


----------



## mv_princess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :shrug: so is anyone gonna answer my Q or am i solo-ing it?


 You can go to Rose's and see Chess


----------



## HollowSoul

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You can go to Rose's and see Chess


no........


----------



## mv_princess

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> no........


 Well you are no fun


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :shrug: so is anyone gonna answer my Q or am i solo-ing it?



Go see Otep you dork!!!


----------



## HollowSoul

Jameo said:
			
		

> Go see Otep you dork!!!


i was thinking about it but i haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## thakidistight




----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Chess is hung like a penguin.



your just jealous


----------



## CableChick

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhh that sounds like my worst nightmare.......


 

It was great!    Except for one person who was a stick in the mud we all had a fantastic time.  the play was great and the ride up and back was loads of fun!


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> It was great!  Except for one person who was a stick in the mud we all had a fantastic time. the play was great and the ride up and back was loads of fun!


Define "loads of fun"


----------



## smoothmarine187

CableChick said:
			
		

> It was great!    Except for one person who was a stick in the mud we all had a fantastic time.  the play was great and the ride up and back was loads of fun!



I'm glad you had a good time.  We had a pretty good saturday night!  We went to a birthday party for CrazySquid.....then went to ABC........BWB.......and of course.......my all time favorite........Roses place!


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Define "loads of fun"


 

12 cackeling women, one loud ( but not obnoxious ) child, 1 crazy  man all in a van doing 75.


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> My all time favorite........Roses place!



Good thing i was only there once...


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you had a good time.  We had a pretty good saturday night!  We went to a birthday party for CrazySquid.....then went to ABC........BWB.......and of course.......my all time favorite........Roses place!



I still cannot get over you guys go there so often


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I still cannot get over you guys go there so often



if you were an alcoholic you need to go laugh once in a while...

or if your like smoothmarine you need to go there to make yourself have better self esteem hahaha


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> if you were an alcoholic you need to go laugh once in a while...
> 
> or if your like smoothmarine you need to go there to make yourself have better self esteem hahaha


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Good thing i was only there once...



you will return trust me....


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>


 I would ask to share, but I am fat already.


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I would ask to share, but I am fat already.



Like I don't have any extra baggage


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Like I don't have any extra baggage


 Well I will share with you, but I guess we should get the normal oreo's...double stuffed goes stright to my as$


----------



## CMC122

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well I will share with you, but I guess we should get the normal oreo's...double stuffed goes stright to my as$


They are on the top 10 worst things to eat


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> if you were an alcoholic you need to go laugh once in a while...
> 
> or if your like smoothmarine you need to go there to make yourself have better self esteem hahaha



If you were up there dancing........that would defintely raise my self esteem.......


----------



## mv_princess

CMC122 said:
			
		

> They are on the top 10 worst things to eat


 And you only live once. Why suffer, eat the good stuff


----------



## Nickel

CMC122 said:
			
		

> They are on the top 10 worst things to eat


 What are the other 9?


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> If you were up there dancing........that would defintely raise my self esteem.......



been there done that  got guns got straps....

i think she was happy a guy got so close to her that night hahah :-D


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I would ask to share, but I am fat already.



we all are... muahhahah


----------



## mv_princess

Nickel said:
			
		

> What are the other 9?


 Anything that is good to eat...


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Anything that is good to eat...



who cares bout top 9...


lets talk about whose parting in about 5 days


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> who cares bout top 9...
> 
> 
> lets talk about whose parting in about 5 days


 Just you all by yourself.


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> who cares bout top 9...
> 
> 
> lets talk about whose parting in about 5 days



I plan on being at  for more   

But it just won't be like this past Thursday :bigsigh:


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I plan on being at  for more
> 
> But it just won't be like this past Thursday :bigsigh:


  It will be alright!! 

I will be on my way to sunny Florida on friday!!!


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Just you all by yourself.



nah, i have plenty of friends that will want to drink with me...plus there is a 3 kegger this sat  i cant wait to drink my face off


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> nah, i have plenty of friends that will want to drink with me...plus there is a 3 kegger this sat  i cant wait to drink my face off


 You keep telling yourself that. That's good, I am glad the doctor is helping you.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I plan on being at  for more
> 
> But it just won't be like this past Thursday :bigsigh:




and that place is LOL neptunes or badfish...

i saw badfish and cats got busted for selling to underage kids... wonder how long they wil be open for....


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> nah, i have plenty of friends that will want to drink with me...plus there is a 3 kegger this sat  i cant wait to drink my face off



We can't wait either cause yo is kinda fugly


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> and that place is LOL neptunes or badfish...
> 
> i saw badfish and cats got busted for selling to underage kids... wonder how long they wil be open for....



It isn't neptune's so you figure it out.

I am not going there to drink, just to listen to a couple local bands I happen to like.


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> nah, i have plenty of friends that will want to drink with me...plus there is a 3 kegger this sat  i cant wait to drink my face off



Damn I forgot all about that!  Its on!


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm still recouping from last weekend.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm still recouping from last weekend.



So what happened saturday?


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So what happened saturday?



I had a pool party to attend...


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So what happened saturday?


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You keep telling yourself that. That's good, I am glad the doctor is helping you.



dont get mad because i dont drink fruity drinks...

i just saw your boy WH... he wanted me to tell you he said hi, and wants to take you out again


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> dont get mad because i dont drink fruity drinks...
> 
> i just saw your boy WH... he wanted me to tell you he said hi, and wants to take you out again


 I think I would rather go with him than you.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> It isn't neptune's so you figure it out.
> 
> I am not going there to drink, just to listen to a couple local bands I happen to like.




well i wasnt really referring to drinking, i was just stating, i doubt the liquor board lets them keep serving to underagers...


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I think I would rather go with him than you.



haha dont lie to yourself  its okay hes leaving for germany on wed, maybe he can take you and we wont have to worry about you for a while


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Damn I forgot all about that!  Its on!



its on like donkey kong son.... sat nite is gonna be wild... i think we are trying to setup a holdem tourney at pingrrs house on fri...


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> haha dont lie to yourself  its okay hes leaving for germany on wed, maybe he can take you and we wont have to worry about you for a while


 yeah wouldn't that be nice? Or you could just leave and make everyone happy.


----------



## Floyd2004

Im down for some brew, Dont know about hold um though, im not very good at it yet...


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah wouldn't that be nice? Or you could just leave and make everyone happy.




awww am i getting a bit touchy... im sorry there missy


----------



## HollowSoul

well i wouldn't actually concider it "partying" because i will be on stage.....but if anyone is looking for something to do, my band will be at BAD FISH on saturday the 10th


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> well i wouldn't actually concider it "partying" because i will be on stage.....but if anyone is looking for something to do, my band will be at BAD FISH on saturday the 10th



 Saturday is the 9th


----------



## HollowSoul

Jameo said:
			
		

> Saturday is the 9th


ok...it's the 9th  :neversaidiwassmart:


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> ok...it's the 9th  :neversaidiwassmart:



We know this


----------



## chess

bands are pretty cool... i still like LDE  they are pretty sweet band !!


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey HS....who is playing with you guys on Saturday?


----------



## HollowSoul

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Hey HS....who is playing with you guys on Saturday?


it's just us :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> it's just us :shrug:


----------



## HollowSoul

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>


did you remember to bring me sumthin from the show


----------



## jwwb2000

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> did you remember to bring me sumthin from the show



You want an autographed magazine by James from 18V :shrug:

I didn't stick around to see Hinder play to get a pick from them....I was too busy  with someone.

We didn't even go to the store you found   Found one closer.


----------



## HollowSoul

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You want an autographed magazine by James from 18V :shrug:
> 
> I didn't stick around to see Hinder play to get a pick from them....I was too busy  with someone.
> 
> We didn't even go to the store you found   Found one closer.


----------



## jwwb2000

HollowSoul said:
			
		

>



What.  I only was able to snag one signature from the lead singer of Hinder and that was for my friend with me.  I tried to get a signed tshirt but we didn't stick around for the special Hinder signing we got to go to....someone was tired and I didn't give a crap to go and talk to them and have them sign something.  Sorry.....


----------



## chess

3 keg party, msg chess for more info


----------



## Queentree

chess said:
			
		

> 3 keg party, msg chess for more info




can i get some more info?


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> can i get some more info?



if you were a queenbee maybe


----------



## migtig

chess said:
			
		

> if you were a queenbee maybe



You rang?


----------



## kwillia

Otter said:
			
		

> Count me in!



You are certainly feeling frisky today...


----------



## Queentree

chess said:
			
		

> if you were a queenbee maybe




that's what i am on the weekends and HOlidays...so, now can i get some info?


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> You rang?



Come on.......I'll be the DD for the night!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Come on.......I'll be the DD for the night!


 Me too.


----------



## Queentree

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Come on.......I'll be the DD for the night!




will you be my DD for the 3 kegger?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Queentree said:
			
		

> will you be my DD for the 3 kegger?



I tried already, but she's running off to Florida.......with chess I think..... :shrug:


----------



## Queentree

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I tried already, but she's running off to Florida.......with chess I think..... :shrug:




HUH?? i am asking if you will be my DD for the 3 kegger????


----------



## smoothmarine187

Queentree said:
			
		

> HUH?? i am asking if you will be my DD for the 3 kegger????



You know it!....just send me a pm.........


----------



## nitwhit3286

Always ready for a party...byob because my stash is running low.


----------



## C-Murda

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Always ready for a party...byob because my stash is running low.



I got 40's of King Cobra for you girl


----------



## chess

chess loves to molest at 3 keggers


----------



## chess

migtig said:
			
		

> You rang?


rang a tang tang


----------



## TeaBag Express

I'll be there and if anyone passes out you will end up like the deepsea diver.


----------



## TeaBag Express

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I got 40's of King Cobra for you girl



Nice I'll bring the Jungle Juice.


----------



## C-Murda

Dis party gonna be off da hinges dawg, I cant wait to meet all you suckas.  Im gonna see if I can get some girls from Roses up in there.


----------



## chess

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> I'll be there and if anyone passes out you will end up like the deepsea diver.



bababababa


----------



## C-Murda

man, you white peoples is crazy, teabaggin each other, writin all on each other.  You betta recognize dat yo boy c mutha ####in murda dont never pass out.


----------



## Queentree

C-Murda said:
			
		

> man, you white peoples is crazy, teabaggin each other, writin all on each other.  You betta recognize dat yo boy c mutha ####in murda dont never pass out.




you never pass out???...then maybe these crazy white folks will teach you how to party this weekend and then you'll know what's up!


----------



## C-Murda

Queentree said:
			
		

> you never pass out???...then maybe these crazy white folks will teach you how to party this weekend and then you'll know what's up!



girl please, ya boy c mutha ####in murda can drink until da cowz come home!


----------



## SxyEboni

I'm game, where is the party going to be?


----------



## K_Jo

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> I'm game, where is the party going to be?


It's in mainman's pants, and no one's coming.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> It's in mainman's pants, and no one's coming.


Oh we'll all be coming, we are just going to take our leisurely time getting there...


----------



## SxyEboni

K_Jo said:
			
		

> It's in mainman's pants, and no one's coming.



Ut oh, that's not good.


----------



## SxyEboni

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh we'll all be coming, we are just going to take our leisurely time getting there...



I always say slow is better.


----------



## Queentree

C-Murda said:
			
		

> girl please, ya boy c mutha ####in murda can drink until da cowz come home!




sounds like i got a drinkin' party for the 3 kegger this sat then..u gonna be there?


----------



## chess

off 235 right near spring ridge middle  holla


----------



## C-Murda

you know your man c murda is gonna be there!


----------



## SxyEboni

chess said:
			
		

> off 235 right near spring ridge middle  holla



I don't know where that is. Is it in Spring Ridge, MD?


----------



## SxyEboni

C-Murda said:
			
		

> you know your man c murda is gonna be there!



Good, I can follow you because I have no idea where it is.


----------



## Queentree

will there be some beer pong?


----------



## SxyEboni

Queentree said:
			
		

> sounds like i got a drinkin' party for the 3 kegger this sat then..u gonna be there?



Are you a female?


----------



## Queentree

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> Are you a female?



yuppers!


----------



## C-Murda

Queentree said:
			
		

> will there be some beer pong?



There betta be, you know C murda can lay it down in some beer pong, I  will overflow the cups with Old English and King Cobra


----------



## Queentree

C-Murda said:
			
		

> There betta be, you know C murda can lay it down in some beer pong, I  will overflow the cups with Old English and King Cobra




you ain't tap into the 3 keps there...f the 40's when there are kegs, dawg!


----------



## SxyEboni

Queentree said:
			
		

> yuppers!



Thank God, because I don't want to be the only one there with them.


----------



## SxyEboni

C-Murda said:
			
		

> There betta be, you know C murda can lay it down in some beer pong, I  will overflow the cups with Old English and King Cobra



Don't nobody drink that no more. Get it together!


----------



## Queentree

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> Thank God, because I don't want to be the only one there with them.




hah, but it'll be   LOTS of fun!


----------



## SxyEboni

Queentree said:
			
		

> hah, but it'll be   LOTS of fun!



Hmm, I don't know about "LOTS" but we'll see.


----------



## pingrr

It will be fun.  I will be there and I might even have a drink or two.


----------



## smoothmarine187

You know I'll be there........hitting it hard like two men in a holding cell!


----------



## pingrr

If anyone is hungry I will be sure to bring some bread with me.


----------



## Queentree

pingrr said:
			
		

> If anyone is hungry I will be sure to bring some bread with me.




why bread?


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You know I'll be there........hitting it hard like two men in a holding cell!



what a shocker !!!


----------



## pingrr

Queentree said:
			
		

> why bread?


I had a post on hear a while ago about having sex with a hot dog roll.


----------



## Queentree

pingrr said:
			
		

> I had a post on hear a while ago about having sex with a hot dog roll.




and....how was it??


----------



## pingrr

It was Ok but not as much fun as the cornish game hen.


----------



## Queentree

pingrr said:
			
		

> It was Ok but not as much fun as the cornish game hen.



hah, you're one crazy weirdo!


----------



## nitwhit3286

soo pingrr how have the hot dog rolls been treating ya?


----------



## pingrr

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> soo pingrr how have the hot dog rolls been treating ya?



Hot dog rolls are built for sex.  I havn't messed with a hot dog roll for a while.  I have switched over to pumkins.


----------



## nitwhit3286

pingrr said:
			
		

> Hot dog rolls are built for sex.  I havn't messed with a hot dog roll for a while.  I have switched over to pumkins.




maybe you can go and find a girl at rose's


----------



## smoothmarine187

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> maybe you can go and find a girl at rose's



I think any sane man would rather have a pumpkin


----------



## sweetpea

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I think any sane man would rather have a pumpkin


Takin the Love Hammer to a puntkin now I see.


----------



## smoothmarine187

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Takin the Love Hammer to a puntkin now I see.



Well, when compared to the women at Roses.....its a pretty easy choice.  I would rather have pumpkin seeds on it.......than warts!


----------



## sweetpea

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, when compared to the women at Roses.....its a pretty easy choice.  I would rather have pumpkin seeds on it.......than warts!


You'd probably need a whole hazmat suit for that occasion.


----------



## smoothmarine187

sweetpea said:
			
		

> You'd probably need a whole hazmat suit for that occasion.



ahahhaahah........no doubt about it.......especially if you saw the troll behind the bar......but according the the legend...she was one hell of a hot dancer back in the 70's....


----------



## pingrr

I would rather go out side and have my way with a mud puddle than one of those creatureas at Roses.


----------



## Queentree

pingrr said:
			
		

> I would rather go out side and have my way with a mud puddle than one of those creatureas at Roses.



i don't even know how to respond to that...a mud puddle..whew?!?


----------



## nitwhit3286

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I think any sane man would rather have a pumpkin




you would be surprised..that place stays in business somehow.


----------



## pappy

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> you would be surprised..that place stays in business somehow.


Because of us late nighters gettting smashed and going there is why it stays open. I have to take a bath in bleach after every time I go there


----------



## pingrr

Queentree said:
			
		

> i don't even know how to respond to that...a mud puddle..whew?!?




You mean to tell me that you have never taken a hose into your neibors yard, stuck it in the ground, and turned it on for about 25 minutes.  This will make a big mud puddle with a nice big hole in the middle of it.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> You mean to tell me that you have never taken a hose into your neibors yard, stuck it in the ground, and turned it on for about 25 minutes.  This will make a big mud puddle with a nice big hole in the middle of it.


----------



## smoothmarine187

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> you would be surprised..that place stays in business somehow.



We do our best to keep that place in business..........as long as you don't touch the soap or the toilet paper.....you will be ok.......


----------



## Queentree

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We do our best to keep that place in business..........as long as you don't touch the soap or the toilet paper.....you will be ok.......




are people heading there after the 3 keeger on Sat?


----------



## smoothmarine187

You know it! We are all going there...........3 kegs is more than enough beer to get me fired up to go there!  Not to mention, I have to work on becoming a Ninja.........


----------



## Queentree

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You know it! We are all going there...........3 kegs is more than enough beer to get me fired up to go there!  Not to mention, I have to work on becoming a Ninja.........




sounds GREAT!! are you really gonna be there DD? are you bringing J with you?...i think you should!!


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> sounds GREAT!! are you really gonna be there DD? are you bringing J with you?...i think you should!!



no we are bringing j with us queenbee.... its as many hoes you can get in one night will be the victor.... smooth knows about hoes *assdog*


----------



## RoseRed

I am going to a party this weekend.  I have a fancy dress to wear and will have fancy hair too.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am going to a party this weekend.  I have a fancy dress to wear and will have fancy hair too.



  You DID get that dress dry-cleaned, didn't you?


----------



## Queentree

chess said:
			
		

> no we are bringing j with us queenbee.... its as many hoes you can get in one night will be the victor.... smooth knows about hoes *assdog*



are you saying that is he brought assdog that would actually count as a ho for him??


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You DID get that dress dry-cleaned, didn't you?


Yes.


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> are you saying that is he brought assdog that would actually count as a ho for him??



shes more than a ho..


----------



## Queentree

chess said:
			
		

> shes more than a ho..



how do you know?


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Yes.




aint nothing fancy about the party... just beer and beer pong and shots

and heroin and cocaine and meth oh no no just kidding about the drugs haha


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> aint nothing fancy about the party... just beer and beer pong and shots
> 
> and heroin and cocaine and meth oh no no just kidding about the drugs haha



I'm not going to your party.


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm not going to your party.



why not ??


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> why not ??



Previous engagement.  Besides, I would be overdressed.


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Previous engagement.  Besides, I would be overdressed.



going to a winter gala or wedding ?


----------



## RoseRed

chess said:
			
		

> going to a winter gala or wedding ?


Gala.


----------



## mike44md

Gotta love those Gala's,,, almost as good as orgies!


----------



## chess

mike44md said:
			
		

> Gotta love those Gala's,,, almost as good as orgies!



i prefer more females than males...

actually like a 80/20 mix, you on the other hand seems like galas are your thing... meaning it doesnt matter if its some sausage or not haha


----------



## Queentree

mike44md said:
			
		

> Gotta love those Gala's,,, almost as good as orgies!




yeah, i heard that


----------



## pappy

An orgy with the girls from Rose's would be


----------



## pingrr

pappy said:
			
		

> An orgy with the girls from Rose's would be



No Orgies for me at Roses.  The only girl I am interested in at is that troll that works at the bar.


----------



## pappy

pingrr said:
			
		

> No Orgies for me at Roses.  The only girl I am interested in at is that troll that works at the bar.


THAT'S MY MOM!!!!!!


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> THAT'S MY MOM!!!!!!



wowerz pappy, i hope you dont look like her too


----------



## pingrr

pappy said:
			
		

> THAT'S MY MOM!!!!!!



Your mom is one classy lady


----------



## pappy

chess said:
			
		

> wowerz pappy, i hope you dont look like her too


My dad was 6'8" 312lbs


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> My dad was 6'8" 312lbs



dats a big nucca


----------



## C-Murda

chess said:
			
		

> dats a big nucca



Shoot Dawg, my boy critical mass weighted in at 410


----------



## smoothmarine187

So besides dumb ass C-Murda.........who is going to the Keg party tomorrow........?  I will be the designated driver.....so that meens I have to quit drinking at around midnight!


----------



## Queentree

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So besides dumb ass C-Murda.........who is going to the Keg party tomorrow........?  I will be the designated driver.....so that meens I have to quit drinking at around midnight!



i will be there, so will you know who...is j coming? she better be!!! are you driving the expe?


----------



## pingrr

I just watched beerfest last night, so you know I will be there and ready to drink.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So besides dumb ass C-Murda.........who is going to the Keg party tomorrow........?  I will be the designated driver.....so that meens I have to quit drinking at around midnight!



*raises his hand*

Are you picking us up then since your being the DD ??

or you going to be the designated drunk


----------



## juggy4805

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So besides dumb ass C-Murda.........who is going to the Keg party tomorrow........?  I will be the designated driver.....so that meens I have to quit drinking at around midnight!




Where's the keg party at? hook a brotha up!


----------



## chess

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Where's the keg party at? hook a brotha up!



past spring ridge middle school but before st james deli


----------



## smoothmarine187

The expedition will be in full force.....lets load that ##### to the roof!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> The expedition will be in full force.....lets load that ##### to the roof!



so does that mean your picking me up  

I plan on drinking a keg myself !!!


----------



## C-Murda

You pickin up C mutha ####in murda to dawg? Holla at yo Boy


----------



## chess

C-Murda said:
			
		

> You pickin up C mutha ####in murda to dawg? Holla at yo Boy



yes we will pick you up.... dang


----------



## kwillia

THIS JUST IN... 

Holiday Keg Party at Nomo's PM preph4u for time and directions.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm pickin up everybody........


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> THIS JUST IN...
> 
> Holiday Keg Party at Nomo's PM preph4u for time and directions.



Done!  What time you picking me up?


----------



## migtig

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm pickin up everybody........


 Everybody?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Done!  What time you picking me up?


K_Jo said she would be our designated driver this time because she's on meds for her back! PM K_Jo to coordinate times!


----------



## TeaBag Express

I just shaved my balls.  I'm ready to show up to the party and do my thing.


----------



## Queentree

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm pickin up everybody........




sounds good!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> I just shaved my balls.  I'm ready to show up to the party and do my thing.



I feel sorry for the first person that passes out, but at least he/she won't get any hair in their mouth!


----------



## migtig

kwillia said:
			
		

> K_Jo said she would be our designated driver this time because she's on meds for her back! PM K_Jo to coordinate times!


But smooth marine said he was picking EVERYBODY up.  :shrug:


----------



## DoWhat

Rumor has it, this tread has been reported.


----------



## smoothmarine187

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Rumor has it, this tread has been reported.



Its been reported for what?


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:
			
		

> But smooth marine said he was picking EVERYBODY up.  :shrug:



I'll pick you up if your coming to the party with us!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> K_Jo said she would be our designated driver this time because she's on meds for her back! PM K_Jo to coordinate times!



Sweet.  I need to return her pasties.


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Rumor has it, this tread has been reported.



Reported to what?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chainsaw Slayer said:
			
		

> Reported to what?



Talking about partying must not be allowed in the forums? I don't get it.  You coming to the party? You have to leave the chainsaw behind though.....I don't want you slicing up the car.


----------



## DoWhat

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Its been reported for what?


Don't worry about it JugHead.


----------



## RoseRed

Chainsaw Slayer said:
			
		

> Reported to what?



To the guy behind the green curtain.


----------



## smoothmarine187

RoseRed said:
			
		

> To the guy behind the green curtain.



The guy that works at Roses? he's going to be pissed when he see's what we have written about that place..........run.........


----------



## chess

booyacha... weeee


----------



## smoothmarine187

no one else is going to party this weekend?


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> no one else is going to party this weekend?


 yes


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> The guy that works at Roses? he's going to be pissed when he see's what we have written about that place..........run.........



you obviously havn't seen the guy that owns Roses he looks like just as big of a crackhead as the dancers.  He is one of Lexington parks finest.


----------



## mike44md

pingrr said:
			
		

> you obviously havn't seen the guy that owns Roses he looks like just as big of a crackhead as the dancers.  He is one of Lexington parks finest.


So happy I never had the need to venture into such an upstanding business of Lexington Park, its obviously a place which continues giving back to the community...


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yes



You will be partying in fairy tale land though


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You will be partying in fairy tale land though


  yes I will. It'll be great, I get to party ALL week!!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> you obviously havn't seen the guy that owns Roses he looks like just as big of a crackhead as the dancers.  He is one of Lexington parks finest.



I thought the Troll owned that place.........


----------



## pingrr

The troll is just in charge.  Some guy that looks like a crackhead owns the place.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> THIS JUST IN...
> 
> Holiday Keg Party at Nomo's PM preph4u for time and directions.


BTW... it's BYO booze and food.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> BTW... it's BYO booze and food.



And housewarming gifts.  The got an addition to the original cart.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> And housewarming gifts.  The got an addition to the original cart.



Plus the kitties have their own now.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> BTW... it's BYO booze and food.



Cool.  I'll bring the eggs.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll bring the eggs and dog poop.



  It's not a party without them!


----------



## jazz lady

She's even going to have a bonfire again this year!


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yes I will. It'll be great, I get to party ALL week!!!



and you didnt invite me


----------



## mv_princess

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> and you didnt invite me


 I did, you said you didn't do "fairy tales"


----------



## ServiceGuy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I did, you said you didn't do *"fairy tales"[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I guess you got me there   however curvy tails


----------



## jwwb2000

pingrr said:
			
		

> The troll is just in charge.  Some guy that looks like a crackhead owns the place.



No he doesn't......a guy does not own the place


----------



## smoothmarine187

So.......what did everyone do this weekend?   We (Pingrr, Floyd, Chess, Queentree, C-murda and I)  all started off at Pingrr's house.....C-murda got the party started with some crooked eye!  Then we headed to the 3 keg party.......after some serious Beer Pong action there, and a few fights later.....we went to the usual hot spot.....ABC.....after some more drinking there, we somehow managed to make it to Roses place!  Floyd was passed out in the backseat and missed all the action!  Chess, and Pingrr located a few new entrances into the Dojo, I decided to just use the normal entrance.  

Anyway.....there were some pretty hot dancers on stage(as usual).  It started out good when Chess asked the first dancer if she was pregnant....lol.  I also got to meet the owner of Roses place, who I will affectionately call "Skeletor".  After dropping dollar bills all of the stage.......the hottest dancer said she would   for 50 bucks.....which we quickly laughed at.  If anything she should give us 50 bucks for letting her do it!  The night finally ended with someone jumping up on stage and dancing with the hot girl that doesn't speak english........all in all.....it was a good night!  I only have 1 question.....what the hell happened to Floyd?


----------



## pingrr

Floyd's girlfriend came and picked him up when he in the car outside of Roses.  Definatly a good time.  There was nothing like seing that pregnat dancer through two dollars in tips back at us be being to mean to her.  The big disapointment was finding out that the troll recently quit.  I was so looking forward to seing her.


----------



## CableChick

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So.......what did everyone do this weekend? We (Pingrr, Floyd, Chess, Queentree, C-murda and I) all started off at Pingrr's house.....C-murda got the party started with some crooked eye! Then we headed to the 3 keg party.......after some serious Beer Pong action there, and a few fights later.....we went to the usual hot spot.....ABC.....after some more drinking there, we somehow managed to make it to Roses place! Floyd was passed out in the backseat and missed all the action! Chess, and Pingrr located a few new entrances into the Dojo, I decided to just use the normal entrance.
> 
> Anyway.....there were some pretty hot dancers on stage(as usual). It started out good when Chess asked the first dancer if she was pregnant....lol. I also got to meet the owner of Roses place, who I will affectionately call "Skeletor". After dropping dollar bills all of the stage.......the hottest dancer said she would  for 50 bucks.....which we quickly laughed at. If anything she should give us 50 bucks for letting her do it! The night finally ended with someone jumping up on stage and dancing with the hot girl that doesn't speak english........all in all.....it was a good night! I only have 1 question.....what the hell happened to Floyd?


 

I'm glad I stayed home!!


----------



## Jameo

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So.......what did everyone do this weekend?   We (Pingrr, Floyd, Chess, Queentree, C-murda and I)  all started off at Pingrr's house.....C-murda got the party started with some crooked eye!  Then we headed to the 3 keg party.......after some serious Beer Pong action there, and a few fights later.....we went to the usual hot spot.....ABC.....after some more drinking there, we somehow managed to make it to Roses place!  Floyd was passed out in the backseat and missed all the action!  Chess, and Pingrr located a few new entrances into the Dojo, I decided to just use the normal entrance.
> 
> Anyway.....there were some pretty hot dancers on stage(as usual).  It started out good when Chess asked the first dancer if she was pregnant....lol.  I also got to meet the owner of Roses place, who I will affectionately call "Skeletor".  After dropping dollar bills all of the stage.......the hottest dancer said she would   for 50 bucks.....which we quickly laughed at.  If anything she should give us 50 bucks for letting her do it!  The night finally ended with someone jumping up on stage and dancing with the hot girl that doesn't speak english........all in all.....it was a good night!  I only have 1 question.....what the hell happened to Floyd?


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> The big disapointment was finding out that the troll recently quit.  I was so looking forward to seing her.



Damn, I'm glad you didn't tell me about that on saturday night.....otherwise I would have been crushed.......lol.......where is she going?  She is probably going to work at "Good Guys" in DC.


----------



## pingrr

She probably went to Camalots.


----------



## chess

She prolly has a pole in her downstairs and has private poll with private shows....


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> She prolly has a pole in her downstairs and has private poll with private shows....



Hmmmmm I think the only thing downstairs is the Dojo.....unless there is another secret entrance that we have yet to locate........I guess we will have to do some more searching next time we go there.


----------



## pingrr

I went to the dojo but I never found the secret pole room.  I wonder if skelitor would be able to tell me were the entrace is.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I went to the dojo but I never found the secret pole room.  I wonder if skelitor would be able to tell me were the entrace is.



He may know, but I heard you must first become a Ninja before you can access the secret pole room.  That was written on the bathroom wall though....so I don't know it its true or not.


----------



## chess

There is a tunnel that leads to the trolls house.. YOu have to know where the entrance is at the dojo to find out.. otherwise your screwed....


----------



## Buckets

I heard Chuck Norris was at the DoJo, screaming out "Booya" to all the danceers. Also, Pingrr was almost invovled in an accident of falling out of the chair.


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> I heard Chuck Norris was at the DoJo, screaming out "Booya" to all the danceers. Also, Pingrr was almost invovled in an accident of falling out of the chair.




Smooth:

You forgot Buckets was with us  haha good looking out.. yes BOOYA was in full affect !!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Buckets said:
			
		

> I heard Chuck Norris was at the DoJo, screaming out "Booya" to all the danceers. Also, Pingrr was almost invovled in an accident of falling out of the chair.




ahahahaahaha.....I forgot all about that.........Pingrr went down hard!  So who was the dude that got up on stage?


----------



## Buckets

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> ahahahaahaha.....I forgot all about that.........Pingrr went down hard!  So who was the dude that got up on stage?




Was it the lil fellow? Prob. was lil weezie.


----------



## pingrr

I remember that.  I think when I fell out of the chair I knocked on of the tables over on top of me.  I also remember Skelitor telling me that the St Mary's liqor bord has a rool that you can;t get within 6 feet of the dancers.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Buckets said:
			
		

> Was it the lil fellow? Prob. was lil weezie.



yeah, it was a little dude with a Navy sweatshirt on.  Pingrr, you definetely crashed the table on top of you.....lol........I wonder if Skeletor and the other dancers found out that you were trying to access the Dojo with Chess when you first got there.....lol


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah, it was a little dude with a Navy sweatshirt on.  Pingrr, you definetely crashed the table on top of you.....lol........I wonder if Skeletor and the other dancers found out that you were trying to access the Dojo with Chess when you first got there.....lol



yeah it was lil weezie... we need to get lil weezie on the board there buckets....


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I remember that.  I think when I fell out of the chair I knocked on of the tables over on top of me.  I also remember Skelitor telling me that the St Mary's liqor bord has a rool that you can;t get within 6 feet of the dancers.



I dont remember that.....

t_dawg gave us a ride home lil weezie and I that is


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah, it was a little dude with a Navy sweatshirt on.  Pingrr, you definetely crashed the table on top of you.....lol........I wonder if Skeletor and the other dancers found out that you were trying to access the Dojo with Chess when you first got there.....lol



I found the entrance.... skeletor was talking about his grand daugther and some guy that was there... i was to smashed to know what the hell was going on.... she wasnt to shabby, but she wasnt dancing haha


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> I found the entrance.... skeletor was talking about his grand daugther and some guy that was there... i was to smashed to know what the hell was going on.... she wasnt to shabby, but she wasnt dancing haha



lol....I was wondering who the hell that was.......its not often you see a decent looking woman in that place.......unless we brought them.....lol


----------



## Buckets

chess said:
			
		

> I found the entrance.... skeletor was talking about his grand daugther and some guy that was there... i was to smashed to know what the hell was going on.... she wasnt to shabby, but she wasnt dancing haha



The grand daughter told me to stop talking good about the troll. HATER


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> I dont remember that.....
> 
> t_dawg gave us a ride home lil weezie and I that is




me and queentree fell through tha table.  I never made it into the dojo.  I guess I must have been to drunk to find the entrace.  

I did find the section were they had the gifts that you could buy for the dancers.


----------



## Buckets

How about the little crappy Christmas tree they had in there. It sure made the place glow with holiday cheer


----------



## smoothmarine187

So lets get to the important question.........when are we going back?


----------



## Buckets

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So lets get to the important question.........when are we going back?



More important questions:

1. how come they do not enough ones (1 dollar bills) it is a strip club
2. how come there is no pole.....it is a strip club
3. there is a dancer there that is 56 years old...seriously
4. that place has so much potential..... how come nothing is ever done?

it is the dojo though


----------



## pingrr

I have been two weeks in row.  I may have to take a couple weeks off before I go back.  

Most poles have a weight limit.  If they put one in there it probably wouldn;t last to long.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> Most poles have a weight limit.  If they put one in there it probably wouldn;t last to long.



ahahaahah....good point.  I don't understand why they don't have dollar bills either, I guess they expect you to tip in 5's


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> More important questions:
> 
> 1. how come they do not enough ones (1 dollar bills) it is a strip club
> 2. how come there is no pole.....it is a strip club
> 3. there is a dancer there that is 56 years old...seriously
> 4. that place has so much potential..... how come nothing is ever done?
> 
> it is the dojo though



I can answer you 

1) They never are expecting that much business on a SAT NIGHT 
2) You want to see her break her hip or have a knee replacement because of the poll ?
3) well of course, at least she isnt pregnant
4) well of course because look at the owners


----------



## smoothmarine187

Well, its that time of week again.........what is everyone getting into tonight.....and tomorrow night?


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, its that time of week again.........what is everyone getting into tonight.....and tomorrow night?



Christmas party tonight, then to 

Other than that......nothing else planned.


----------



## CableChick

I'm going to a sleepover!


----------



## CMC122

I'll be doing a little of this


----------



## Buckets

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I'll be doing a little of this



     

Now that is a good night!!!!


----------



## CMC122

Buckets said:
			
		

> Now that is a good night!!!!


I don't understand, could you use 3 more smilies?  I think that will help, TIA


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I don't understand, could you use 3 more smilies? I think that will help, TIA


 

Ummm ... I may not be going to my sleepover.


----------



## pingrr

I will be working on my new D&D character for Sunday then I will be


----------



## ServiceGuy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, its that time of week again.........what is everyone getting into tonight.....and tomorrow night?



Not going to Rosey's tonight?


----------



## ServiceGuy

CableChick said:
			
		

> Ummm ... I may not be going to my sleepover.



what happened did you get a better offer


----------



## smurfie

I wouldnt mind getting out of the house tonight, I wouldnt mind tossing a few back either. Anyone want to give me ideas of where some of you may be at tonight ?


----------



## ServiceGuy

smurfie said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind getting out of the house tonight, I wouldnt mind tossing a few back either. Anyone want to give me ideas of where some of you may be at tonight ?




I'm open


----------



## Buckets

smurfie said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind getting out of the house tonight, I wouldnt mind tossing a few back either. Anyone want to give me ideas of where some of you may be at tonight ?



I was thinking a do-it-different night. Maybe Tides for some drinks???? or Monteray's ....

There is always poker at the FOP


----------



## smurfie

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I'm open




Huh ? I got lost there explain yourself please.


----------



## Buckets

Wow....I hit the big 100 (posts) haha


----------



## smurfie

Buckets said:
			
		

> I was thinking a do-it-different night. Maybe Tides for some drinks???? or Monteray's ....
> 
> There is always poker at the FOP



Ahh where is the Tides at ? Monteray's a mexican eatery ? 

poker or holdem ? I love some holdem !!


----------



## kwillia

smurfie said:
			
		

> Ahh where is the Tides at ? Monteray's a mexican eatery ?
> 
> poker or holdem ? I love some holdem !!


Do you work for the government on base?


----------



## smurfie

kwillia said:
			
		

> Do you work for the government on base?



maybe


----------



## Buckets

smurfie said:
			
		

> maybe




What do you do? What field are you in?


----------



## ServiceGuy

smurfie said:
			
		

> Huh ? I got lost there explain yourself please.



suggestions


----------



## jazz lady

Buckets said:
			
		

> What field are you in?



Left field?  :shrug:


----------



## smurfie

Buckets said:
			
		

> What do you do? What field are you in?



I am in the IT sector...


----------



## kwillia

smurfie said:
			
		

> maybe


I guess it was a silly question because if you did work on base you would already know about the Tides and Monterey's... nevermind.


----------



## smurfie

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> suggestions



Eh.. I am up for anything, I need to get out and enjoy myself... Thats for one.. I am new around town so I am not to sure where to look for some decent entertainment !


----------



## smurfie

kwillia said:
			
		

> I guess it was a silly question because if you did work on base you would already know about the Tides and Monterey's... nevermind.



I just moved here... not even two months ago... That is why I was asking !


----------



## Jameo

ShallowDeep, Agents of the Sun, Fall Away & Anomaly are playing over at Badfish tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> ShallowDeep, Agents of the Sun, Fall Away & Anomaly are playing over at Badfish tonight



Hell Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

smurfie said:
			
		

> I just moved here... not even two months ago... That is why I was asking !


Okee dokee. Knowing you work on base makes it easy. Exit from Gate 1 heading north on 235. Turn right at the Exploration buildings (tall buildings with green mirrored windows) meander right and you will find The Tides. As for Monterey's... we frequent that place whenever we are in the mood to get a little mexican and yummy white sauce... it's in the San Souci Plaza.


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah!!!!!!



Will u be so kind as to pick me up on your way over there, pwease?


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Will u be so kind as to pick me up on your way over there, pwease?



Only if you be my date for dinner....you gotta dress up.


----------



## smurfie

Jameo said:
			
		

> ShallowDeep, Agents of the Sun, Fall Away & Anomaly are playing over at Badfish tonight




Are these any good bands ? What types of music ? Cover Charge ? Where is Badfish ?


----------



## smurfie

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okee dokee. Knowing you work on base makes it easy. Exit from Gate 1 heading north on 235. Turn right at the Exploration buildings (tall buildings with green mirrored windows) meander right and you will find The Tides. As for Monterey's... we frequent that place whenever we are in the mood to get a little mexican and yummy white sauce... it's in the San Souci Plaza.



Ahh thanks, I will have to check these out one day after work or the weekend.. the white sauce..


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Only if you be my date for dinner....you gotta dress up.



Formal camoflage and clean hip-wadders?


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Only if you be my date for dinner....you gotta dress up.



Dammit! That's right  I'll meet you over there then


----------



## ServiceGuy

well I am also kinda new here, sorry I don't really have any place in mind


----------



## jwwb2000

smurfie said:
			
		

> Are these any good bands ? What types of music ? Cover Charge ? Where is Badfish ?



Shallow Deep is really good...not sure about the others.  Cover charge $5.  Badfish is over da Bridge


----------



## Jameo

smurfie said:
			
		

> Are these any good bands ? What types of music ? Cover Charge ? Where is Badfish ?



all da info you need...


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Dammit! That's right  I'll meet you over there then




Otay.


----------



## smurfie

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Shallow Deep is really good...not sure about the others.  Cover charge $5.  Badfish is over da Bridge



Gotcha I live in the ranch club, so that will be perfectly fine drive for me. I may have to check it out tonight then !!


----------



## smurfie

Jameo said:
			
		

> all da info you need...



Why Thank you


----------



## Jameo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Formal camoflage and clean hip-wadders?



 I still havent figured out if I should wear pantyhose with them hip-wadders or not


----------



## ServiceGuy

Jameo said:
			
		

> I still havent figured out if I should wear pantyhose with them hip-wadders or not



I think I would wear the panty hose they maybe useful later in the evening


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> I still havent figured out if I should wear pantyhose with them hip-wadders or not


:brittanysnailtrail:


----------



## pixiegirl

I need to figure out what I want to wear this evening....


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> I still havent figured out if I should wear pantyhose with them hip-wadders or not



And ya know.....I might have to bring a change of clothes...I will be so outta place if I just come over from da party


----------



## Jameo

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I think I would wear the panty hose they maybe useful later in the evening



Good point  




			
				Kwillia said:
			
		

> :brittanysnailtrail:


----------



## smurfie

Sounds there will be some partying going on tonight ! Wow


----------



## CandyRain

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I need to figure out what I want to wear this evening....


Whatever you decide, the rule tonight is no panties.


----------



## ServiceGuy

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Whatever you decide, the rule *tonight is no * *panties*.


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> And ya know.....I might have to bring a change of clothes...I will be so outta place if I just come over from da party



Bring a change of clothes, after the party roll over to my house & change. Then I can roll back over to the island wiff ya


----------



## ServiceGuy

Wow! It sure got quiet in here


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> Ummm ... I may not be going to my sleepover.


Why


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Bring a change of clothes, after the party roll over to my house & change. Then I can roll back over to the island wiff ya



I'm thinking I could just roll over da bridge and get you and stay in the dress


----------



## pixiegirl

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Whatever you decide, the rule tonight is no panties.



You haven't been here very long but there is always a no panties rule with jeans.  I don't want my underwear hanging out the back of my pants if I bend over or sit down.


----------



## ServiceGuy

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You haven't been here very long but there is always a no panties rule with jeans.  I don't want my underwear hanging out the back of my pants if I bend over or sit down.



Sounds alittle ruff to me, however no VPL's


----------



## CandyRain

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You haven't been here very long but I want my underwear hanging from your rear view mirror



:fixed:


----------



## C-Murda

CandyRain said:
			
		

> :fixed:



That sounds like a plan.........


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Why


 
Are you gonna  me and  me?  That wasn't on my itinerary for tonight.


----------



## CandyRain

C-Murda said:
			
		

> That sounds like a plan.........


  I said panties, not manties.


----------



## ServiceGuy

CandyRain said:
			
		

> I said panties, not manties.



panty's on the rear view mirror    Great Auto Accessory


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> Are you gonna  me and  me? That wasn't on my itinerary for tonight.


Nope  I'm in a much better mood now, I'm almost outta here


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Nope I'm in a much better mood now, I'm almost outta here


 

I'm going home to pack!!!    I'll see you there!


----------



## ServiceGuy

I am glad to see as a group once we make a decision we stick to it


----------



## jwwb2000

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I am glad to see as a group once we make a decision we stick to it



Some of us stayed at Badfish :shrug:


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Some of us stayed at Badfish :shrug:


 How much were you drinking last night?


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Some of us stayed at Badfish :shrug:



Some of us went to the Pub Christmas party and over indulged.


----------



## vanbells

I'm going to start drinking tonight again.  There's a Frederick's of Hollywood Fashion show tonight.


----------



## morganj614

vanbells said:
			
		

> I'm going to start drinking tonight again.  There's a Frederick's of Hollywood Fashion show tonight.



I need to feel better. A friend wants to take me out for sushi and right now it sounds


----------



## Jameo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How much were you drinking last night?



She was my DD. I got rather


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Some of us stayed at Badfish :shrug:



Well, we got burned at Neptunes....stayed at Badfish for a little while.....I wish we wouldn't had left!


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> She was my DD. I got rather


 hhmm well the pictures i got were rather interesting


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hhmm well the pictures i got were rather interesting



lol...did Ron send you a picture?


----------



## Jameo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hhmm well the pictures i got were rather interesting



Pictures? WTH did I miss?


----------



## Jameo

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, we got burned at Neptunes....stayed at Badfish for a little while.....I wish we wouldn't had left!



We told ya'll to stay, but nnnnoooooo


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...did Ron send you a picture?


 yes. interesting none the less.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Jameo said:
			
		

> We told ya'll to stay, but nnnnoooooo



yeah I know.......I'm a dumb ass....you guys were cool as hell though......


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yes. interesting none the less.



Are you back home now?


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Are you back home now?


 yes...


----------



## CMC122

Morning


----------



## smurfie

I need to check this place out.


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How much were you drinking last night?





Is this in reference to a pic?


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Is this in reference to a pic?


 why yes it is.


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Is this in reference to a pic?



lol....yeah....someone was showing just a little bit of cleavage.....


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> why yes it is.





Was it a nice pic?


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Was it a nice pic?


 yes it was.  both of them


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yes it was.  both of them



Both? 

I don't even want to know what the other pic was of


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Both?
> 
> I don't even want to know what the other pic was of


 you and someone standing next to you, I can't quite make it out...but I think it was pixie.


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you and someone standing next to you, I can't quite make it out...but I think it was pixie.



 

Now that is funny.


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Now that is funny.


 At least you were having a good time.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah I know.......I'm a dumb ass....you guys were cool as hell though......



Ya'll missed the two girls


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Ya'll missed the two girls



Awwwww damnit......we went by CJ's but it was retarded...they had a dress code and you couldn't even wear a hat in there......what do they think this is....DC?


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> At least you were having a good time.



Of course I was.....some dude decided to knock my soda out of my hand some got on me and the majority of it landed on some girl's head   The  was all kinds of apologizing to me and I didn't want to hear it until I was dried off


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Awwwww damnit......we went by CJ's but it was retarded...they had a dress code and you couldn't even wear a hat in there......what do they think this is....DC?



And you wonder why we stayed put


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Of course I was.....some dude decided to knock my soda out of my hand some got on me and the majority of it landed on some girl's head   The  was all kinds of apologizing to me and I didn't want to hear it until I was dried off


 Nice, I would have kicked his ass. Ok really I am just in that kinda mood tonight.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Nice, I would have kicked his ass. Ok really I am just in that kinda mood tonight.



If you feel like getting violent....I'm here for you.....no telling what that could possibly lead to....lol.....


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Nice, I would have kicked his ass. Ok really I am just in that kinda mood tonight.



Had I not been in a dress and had a lot more to drink....well, it may not have been pretty.


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Had I not been in a dress and had a lot more to drink....well, it may not have been pretty.


 Wait for me next time. I need to hand out a good ass kickin


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Wait for me next time. I need to hand out a good ass kickin




Alrighty.....I gotta run and get ready.  Last minute plans from a friend and I am rolling out tonight


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm outta here to........I'm headed to a neighborhood Xmas party......


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Alrighty.....I gotta run and get ready.  Last minute plans from a friend and I am rolling out tonight


 Have fun!!


----------



## Dougstermd

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Had I not been in a dress and had a lot more to drink....well, it may not have been pretty.




You can still fight in a dress its more entertaining for the guys


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Of course I was.....some dude decided to knock my soda out of my hand some got on me and the majority of it landed on some girl's head   The  was all kinds of apologizing to me and I didn't want to hear it until I was dried off



  Chic was plucking ice cudes outta her hair.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Jameo said:
			
		

> Chic was plucking ice cudes outta her hair.



  I am listening to a song by Leela James right now and your Jacka$$ is wiggling with the beat....perfect timing too!!


----------



## Richard Cranium

I had a good time at Donovan's last night, except that I saw one dumb ##### I can't stand there. Had to drink to that one.


----------



## chess

Wow i got some good pictures from this weekend...

WHAT a waste of leaving BADFISH !!


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Was it a nice pic?




dirty marine has it  hahaha

jwwwwww is tattedd up like whoa


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> dirty marine has it  hahaha
> 
> jwwwwww is tattedd up like whoa





I like my tats


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I like my tats




I didnt say they werent cool


----------



## Buckets

Ok...its about that time again. What is everyone doing this weekend???


----------



## juggy4805

Buckets said:
			
		

> Ok...its about that time again. What is everyone doing this weekend???




Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep.


----------



## Buckets

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep.




I think you got to add another Drink, Party, Sleep due to the holiday on Monday!!!


----------



## juggy4805

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep, Drink, Party, Sleep.



:fixed:


I forgot I also took Tue and Wed off also.


----------



## Buckets

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> 
> 
> I forgot I also took Tue and Wed off also.




Me too....It is binge time


----------



## Jameo

Buckets said:
			
		

> Ok...its about that time again. What is everyone doing this weekend???



I'm sure I"ll be at the pink flamingo room sometime this weekend


----------



## Buckets

Jameo said:
			
		

> I'm sure I"ll be at the pink flamingo room sometime this weekend



is there a Xmas party going on at the PF??? I bet BC will be in rare form


----------



## Jameo

Buckets said:
			
		

> is there a Xmas party going on at the PF??? I bet BC will be in rare form



That fool is always in rare form


----------



## Buckets

Jameo said:
			
		

> That fool is always in rare form



Ol' Bradweiser....I am sure if something is shaking over there someone will let me know.


----------



## Jameo

Buckets said:
			
		

> Ol' Bradweiser....I am sure if something is shaking over there someone will let me know.



Who ever in da hood has the most Coors Light on hand is where the party will be at


----------



## ServiceGuy

Buckets said:
			
		

> Ok...its about that time again. What is everyone doing this weekend???



I thought we were all going to meet at your house and then go over to Rosie's for a drink or two


----------



## Buckets

ServiceGuy said:
			
		

> I thought we were all going to meet at your house and then go over to Rosie's for a drink or two



Ummm. I don't know. You might have me confused with Pingrrr or Chess.


----------



## Jameo

Buckets said:
			
		

> Ummm. I don't know. You might have me confused with Pingrrr or Chess.



Chess sent me a PM and said that was the plan for tonight.


----------



## Floyd2004

Stupid Friday having to work... Still need to shop too... hmmm


----------



## Shetiger

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Stupid Friday having to work... Still need to shop too... hmmm


----------



## pingrr

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Stupid Friday having to work... Still need to shop too... hmmm




I finished up my shopping yesterday.  It feels good to be all finished.


----------



## juggy4805

Who's going to CJ's tonight?


----------



## Sharon

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Who's going to CJ's tonight?


----------



## juggy4805

Sharon said:
			
		

>




Cool, I'll definately be there.


----------



## otter

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Who's going to CJ's tonight?


----------



## cattitude

Sharon said:
			
		

>



  see you there


----------



## juggy4805

Liars.


----------



## Sharon

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll definately be there.


Lusby, right?


----------



## juggy4805

Sharon said:
			
		

> Lusby, right?




 Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## mv_princess

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Who's going to CJ's tonight?


 I'm not.


----------



## juggy4805

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I'm not.




That sucks. I don't wanna go anymore.


----------



## mv_princess

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> That sucks. I don't wanna go anymore.


  you will be fine.


----------



## juggy4805

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you will be fine.




I don't know. I'll try.


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Liars.


  

I'm not going to CJ's tonight, I'm going to Roses


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm not going to CJ's tonight, I'm going to Roses




Awesome. Grab a booty and booby for me.


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Awesome. Grab a booty and booby for me.


 I don't think they'll hire me if I walk in grabbing people


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> I don't think they'll hire me if I walk in grabbing people




You're a woman so they won't say anything.


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You're a woman so they won't say anything.


 You should come with me for moral support. If they dont hire my ugly ass, I will be devastated


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> You should come with me for moral support. If they dont hire my ugly ass, I will be devastated




My wife and girlfriend might not approve.










J/k   My girlfriend wouldn't mind.


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> My wife and girlfriend might not approve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k My girlfriend wouldn't mind.


 Does your wife approve of your girlfriend


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> Does your wife approve of your girlfriend





 









*Disclaimer* I am just joking *Disclaimer*


----------



## chess

Jameo said:
			
		

> Chess sent me a PM and said that was the plan for tonight.




LIAR !!!!


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Stupid Friday having to work... Still need to shop too... hmmm



Use leave


----------



## chess

I stopped drinking... you wont see me drink for a whole year...


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> I stopped drinking... you wont see me drink for a whole year...



Pussy


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Pussy



its called sarcasm... eat me ###### haha


----------



## jac

chess said:
			
		

> LIAR !!!!




Oh I doubt she is lying...shady as things were last weekend...prolly be a repeat this weekend...interesting, very interesting...


----------



## juggy4805

jac said:
			
		

> Oh I doubt she is lying...shady as things were last weekend...prolly be a repeat this weekend...interesting, very interesting...





Is she talking about CJ's in the park though.


----------



## jac

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Is she talking about CJ's in the park though.




Oh I dont know...all I do know is that Chess can be a shady character...


----------



## juggy4805

jac said:
			
		

> Oh I dont know...all I do know is that Chess can be a shady character...




We are talking about two totally different things. Nevermind.


----------



## jac

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> We are talking about two totally different things. Nevermind.




yeah that is what i figured...


----------



## juggy4805

jac said:
			
		

> yeah that is what i figured...




I feel like a dumbazz.


----------



## jac

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I feel like a dumbazz.




Oh no need for that at all...Chess is being shaddy...told me one thing bout tonight but from the looks of the forum it may be a lie....


----------



## CMC122

jac said:
			
		

> Oh no need for that at all...Chess is being shaddy...told me one thing bout tonight but from the looks of the forum it may be a lie....


That's impossible.  Nobody on these forums is shaddy


----------



## jac

CMC122 said:
			
		

> That's impossible.  Nobody on these forums is shaddy








 yeah right....ooook that is a joke if I ever heard one!


----------



## mv_princess

jac said:
			
		

> yeah right....ooook that is a joke if I ever heard one!


----------



## jac

mv_princess said:
			
		

>




thank you but I am fine...aint no thang.


----------



## mv_princess

jac said:
			
		

> thank you but I am fine...aint no thang.


  you will take it and be happy about it.


----------



## jac

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you will take it and be happy about it.




ok so sorry....thank you very much.


----------



## mv_princess

jac said:
			
		

> ok so sorry....thank you very much.


 there that is better.


----------



## jac

mv_princess said:
			
		

> there that is better.




glad you approve!


----------



## mv_princess

jac said:
			
		

> glad you approve!


 Oh trust me, I was going to get my way.


----------



## jac

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh trust me, I was going to get my way.




hahahaha


----------



## chess

jac said:
			
		

> Oh no need for that at all...Chess is being shaddy...told me one thing bout tonight but from the looks of the forum it may be a lie....



you mean shady  whats shaddy ?


----------



## juggy4805

jac said:
			
		

> hahahaha





Are you M or F?


----------



## jac

chess said:
			
		

> you mean shady  whats shaddy ?




yeah thats what i mean....you are...hope you have a great evening...


----------



## jac

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Are you M or F?




Why does that matter?


----------



## mv_princess

jac said:
			
		

> Why does that matter?


 So if you are a dude he doesn't hit on you.


----------



## jac

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So if you are a dude he doesn't hit on you.


----------



## chess

jac said:
			
		

> yeah thats what i mean....you are...hope you have a great evening...



a decent afternoon ya mean


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So if you are a dude he doesn't hit on you.



i think your dick would make her jealous


----------



## jac

chess said:
			
		

> a decent afternoon ya mean




no i mean evening....shady ass....PM ppl about your plans....uh huh


----------



## Queentree

i know i'm gonna have FUN tonight...


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> i think your dick would make her jealous


 You think so. You seem to like it.


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> i know i'm gonna have FUN tonight...



holdem ??


----------



## Queentree

um..yeah, possibly...all i know is that it's gonna be crazy!!! possibly some x live toinght...nah mean?


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> um..yeah, possibly...all i know is that it's gonna be crazy!!! possibly some x live toinght...nah mean?



hmm i gotta goto dodges at like 10... i wish we could play holdem....


----------



## jac

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Are you M or F?




I am female.


----------



## Queentree

chess said:
			
		

> hmm i gotta goto dodges at like 10... i wish we could play holdem....



we can...actually, we can play EARLY....

what time u off today?


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> we can...actually, we can play EARLY....
> 
> what time u off today?



home now


----------



## Queentree

chess said:
			
		

> home now




shoot...must be nice!!! lazy ass!!!


----------



## chess

Queentree said:
			
		

> shoot...must be nice!!! lazy ass!!!



2 people were in... it was really fun


----------



## Azzy

Who's going to Roses with me tonight


----------



## chess

Azzy said:
			
		

> Who's going to Roses with me tonight



pingrr


----------



## Azzy

chess said:
			
		

> pingrr


  Hes only gonna be there long enough to piss on the floor


----------



## Queentree

Azzy said:
			
		

> Hes only gonna be there long enough to piss on the floor



as well as a couple slaps on the ass of the naked chicks...


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> 2 people were in... it was really fun



Yea its dead in here. im leaving now...


----------



## juggy4805

jac said:
			
		

> I am female.




I didn't wanna make certain comments toward you if you are a male. That would of been pretty brokeback.


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I didn't wanna make certain comments toward you if you are a male. That would of been pretty brokeback.


http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=90581


----------



## Azzy

Queentree said:
			
		

> as well as a couple slaps on the ass of the naked chicks...


 That will only take 5 minutes then I'll be stuck there alone  
How much does it cost to get in anyway, like 10 cents? Gotta make sure I have enough.


----------



## juggy4805

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So if you are a dude he doesn't hit on you.





Are you sure you don't know me? We must of hung out before or something.


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you don't know me? We must of hung out before or something.


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

>





What?  You talking about the roses thing?


----------



## Azzy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> What? You talking about the roses thing?


 I'm talkin about the link I posted.


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm talkin about the link I posted.




 


I just got home I couldn't look at it before.


----------



## jac

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I didn't wanna make certain comments toward you if you are a male. That would of been pretty brokeback.



gotcha...that is understandable!


----------



## ServiceGuy

Azzy said:
			
		

> You should come with me for moral support. If they dont hire my ugly ass, I will be devastated



what time are you goin???


----------



## jetmonkey

This is where the party is at.
http://208.116.9.205/10/graphics/movies/movies_booties_and_boobies.wmv


----------



## juggy4805

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> This is where the party is at.
> http://208.116.9.205/10/graphics/movies/movies_booties_and_boobies.wmv




I think I know the chick in the red shorts.


----------



## Deal_With_It

I think i may go to badfish tonight....i heard that a good band was playing there


----------



## chess

partying at the dojo...holla for a dolla


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> partying at the dojo...holla for a dolla



Its on!...I'll meet you there


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Its on!...I'll meet you there



dont be BSING son 

we got some drinking to do !


----------



## Richard Cranium

I went to the dojo tonight. Very disappointing.


----------



## star

Where/what is the Dojo?


----------



## Jameo




----------



## Crow Bait

This is my second favorite thread.


----------



## ServiceGuy

Mine too! Oh wait a minute maybe its my first Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sunflower




----------



## ServiceGuy

sunflower said:
			
		

>



don't make offers like that unless you mean it, k


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

>



You up for   tomorrow?


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You up for   tomorrow?



Maybe. I'm going up to Nottingham's tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Maybe. I'm going up to Nottingham's tonight



Where is that?


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Where is that?



Where Sherwood Forest is in England?  :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Where is that?



Columbia


----------



## CableChick

Jameo said:
			
		

> Columbia


 
What are you going up there for?


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> What are you going up there for?


Duh, she's going to Nottinghams.


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Duh, she's going to Nottinghams.


 

don't you have something else to do?


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> don't you have something else to do?


Yes.


----------



## Jameo

CableChick said:
			
		

> What are you going up there for?



the forumite formerly known as Hollowsoul is playing up there tonight


----------



## C-Murda

Whats going down for tomorow?


----------



## smoothmarine187

So what did everyone do this weekend?


----------



## Buckets

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So what did everyone do this weekend?




I didn't do anything... I had to take care of the ol lady. She had her wisdom teeth taken out. That means this weekend I got to make up for it.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I didn't do a damn thing either, and this weekend I have to go to New York........which really sucks!


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So what did everyone do this weekend?



Took down my house Christmas lights while getting a suntan...


----------



## smoothmarine187

chernmax said:
			
		

> Took down my house Christmas lights while getting a suntan...



lol....yeah, I gotta do that this week, and get the XMas tree out of the house.


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol....yeah, I gotta do that this week, and get the XMas tree out of the house.



If you never put 'em up, you'll never have to take 'em down.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I didn't do a damn thing either, and this weekend I have to go to New York........which really sucks!



yeah you do suck goat nads....

our tree is still up, but no lights  taking our time... all the outside lights are down....


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> If you never put 'em up, you'll never have to take 'em down.



I think thats what Crash does.. never has a tree up  maybe for his cat tho!!!


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> I didn't do anything... I had to take care of the ol lady. She had her wisdom teeth taken out. That means this weekend I got to make up for it.




i had that done back in 98... uggh all 4 too  that blew big nuts... tell her i hope she feelin aight...


----------



## Buckets

What are you guys getting into this weekend.....I was thinking of trying to get a poker game together....or just drink and watch the football games.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Damnit....I wish I could, but I'll be stuck in sorry Ass New York.........We need to throw a Superbowl party!


----------



## Buckets

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Damnit....I wish I could, but I'll be stuck in sorry Ass New York.........We need to throw a Superbowl party!




I agree ....if we are finished unpacking and moving in and our bar/basement is finished by then it is going to be at my house!!! Owwwwwwww


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Damnit....I wish I could, but I'll be stuck in sorry Ass New York.........We need to throw a Superbowl party!



You could have a blast if you're going to the city...  

Just hold your nose driving through Jersey...


----------



## pingrr

I hope you are ready to play some holdem.  I have been brushing up on my skills in vegas.


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> What are you guys getting into this weekend.....I was thinking of trying to get a poker game together....or just drink and watch the football games.




you going to actually bull#### or going to have a party  let me know i am down for the crown... as long as thre is no PINSKI ;0 hahahahaha


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> You could have a blast if you're going to the city...
> 
> Just hold your nose driving through Jersey...




cher when you going to hang out wit us... show them what the boozers can do


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> cher when you going to hang out wit us... show them what the boozers can do


Squids don't hang out with ####tards like you    We hang with people that can drink


----------



## crazysquid

Buckets said:
			
		

> I agree ....if we are finished unpacking and moving in and our bar/basement is finished by then it is going to be at my house!!! Owwwwwwww


Let me know if this goes down. Chess, you have my number. I need a break from building the house


----------



## Richard Cranium

Do-jo! Do-jo! Do-jo!

I heard Rosie's has a new theme song:

"I'm bringin' sexy back!"


----------



## smurfie

This thread just reminded me... I need a beer !!


----------



## crazysquid

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> Do-jo! Do-jo! Do-jo!
> 
> I heard Rosie's has a new theme song:
> 
> "I'm bringin' sexy back!"


----------



## smoothmarine187

So, what is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## comebabycome

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So, what is everyone doing this weekend?




havin' a little fun....and you?


----------



## smoothmarine187

comebabycome said:
			
		

> havin' a little fun....and you?



I have no idea........I still have half of a keg left.......lets watch football and drink it up!


----------



## comebabycome

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I have no idea........I still have half of a keg left.......lets watch football and drink it up!




what's your wifee doing this weekend??


----------



## smoothmarine187

Not a damn thing..........just hanging out.....


----------



## comebabycome

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Not a damn thing..........just hanging out.....



gotcha...

btw, thanks for that....needed it!


----------



## smoothmarine187

comebabycome said:
			
		

> gotcha...
> 
> btw, thanks for that....needed it!




ahahahaa....yeah, it looks like your hurting..........


----------



## chess

Strap your helmet on... and get ready to get buck nasty !


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I have no idea........I still have half of a keg left.......lets watch football and drink it up!



and watch dem bears and pats win  holla for a dolla son....

weee

no drinkin for mee


----------



## smoothmarine187

you puss......a little drinking isn't going to hurt you!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> you puss......a little drinking isn't going to hurt you!



I am what i eat... 2 months.. and ill be down from day 1 son...


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> I am what i eat... 2 months.. and ill be down from day 1 son...



ENGLISH!!!


----------



## smurfie

crazysquid said:
			
		

>



I certainly hope not. She needs to go on a diet!


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> ENGLISH!!!




Retard...

I AM WHAT I EAT..do you understand that part..

in 2 months I will be down ... meaning I will be drinking again...


----------



## Floyd2004

Just playing DAWG!!!


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Just playing DAWG!!!




take that whip to your girl... sucka free son...blah


----------



## Floyd2004

You know as well as me that she would love a whip 
Shes just kinky like that


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You know as well as me that she would love a whip
> Shes just kinky like that



hahah chess is just jealous he cant get a fun girl like yours


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> hahah chess is just jealous he cant get a fun girl like yours



Jealous he cant get a girl... HA


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Jealous he cant get a girl... HA




HAHA exactly...so sad


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> hahah chess is just jealous he cant get a fun girl like yours



i dont like girls that did a dude named burke  sorry floyd just playing... hahaha

take it to the woods please !!


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> i dont like girls that did a dude named burke  sorry floyd just playing... hahaha
> 
> take it to the woods please !!



Low blow man...

And your jeaolus that I can get it anywhere even the woods


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Low blow man...
> 
> And your jeaolus that I can get it anywhere even the woods



I know it was low blow....

anywhere in the woods ? lol i dont have to have the woods... just throw her on the car


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> I know it was low blow....
> 
> anywhere in the woods ? lol i dont have to have the woods... just throw her on the car



I dont wanna count the times in and on the car  Too many to count


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> I know it was low blow....
> 
> anywhere in the woods ? lol i dont have to have the woods... just throw her on the car




hahah is that what i saw a couple weekends ago...i didnt think southern maryland had rhinos


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> i dont like girls that did a dude named burke  sorry floyd just playing... hahaha
> 
> take it to the woods please !!



Burke had sex with Floyd's hand?


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Burke had sex with Floyd's hand?



burke use to #### floyds girl ;(


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> hahah is that what i saw a couple weekends ago...i didnt think southern maryland had rhinos



probalby thinking of your hairy beast dirty ass self... dirty ##### .. go #### baby


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Burke had sex with Floyd's hand?


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> probalby thinking of your hairy beast dirty ass self... dirty ##### .. go #### baby




your sentence structure is wonderful...hey i am just sayin thanks...clears it up...i was having nightmares for a while


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> your sentence structure is wonderful...hey i am just sayin thanks...clears it up...i was having nightmares for a while



its the internet #### off son


----------



## comebabycome

chess said:
			
		

> its the internet #### off son



it's son, son, son...get it right, get it tite....foo


----------



## Floyd2004

comebabycome said:
			
		

> it's son, son, son...get it right, get it tite....foo



Word...


----------



## Hank

smoothmarine187 said:


> Just wondering what everyone was planning on doing tonight and tomorrow night..........




Let's do this!!!! Boooooom!!!


----------



## Xbox360

Hank said:


> Let's do this!!!! Boooooom!!!



I plan on having a some firends over to my place to play the new Leisure suite Larry game.


----------



## unlisted

Party at Squids house


----------



## MJ

Chevy's tonight


----------



## CrashTest

unlisted said:


> Party at Squids house



Hard to keep track of where he lives.


----------



## KDENISE977

MJ said:


> Chevy's tonight



   so jealous    Is my fav.


----------



## Hank

unlisted said:


> Party at Squids house



It was moved!

Party at Tigg's hou.....or ahhhh trailer!!!!


----------

